# Surefire M3



## Brigadier

With all the talk of the Surefire M4 and M6, I'd thought I'd toss a little love up for the M3.



The Surefire M3 is considered the lightweight, or the redheaded stepchild of the Surefire M series. But I contend it is a powerful 'pint sized' M-light. I use one for EDC in a coat pocket. It is bored for 18mm cells, and I run 2XIMR18500s overdriving an MN11. I carry 6 spare IMR18500's in a small point and shoot camera case. This gives me a very bright light, and with the oval football shaped hotspot oriented horizontally, a very nice tactical beam. It throws very well for a small 'turbohead' - out past 100 yards.



I have a second M3 running AW 17500's driving a 3 level LF P7 TH using a Z58 clickie. This is a nice utility light for around the house.



Someday I hope to get an M3T, preferably bored for 18mm cells, and run a LF IMR-M3T on 2X IMR18500s.



Any other M3 fans out there?


----------



## HotWire

I have several M3s. They are great! One with 3 IMR 16340s and Lumens Factory IMR bulb made for this light. Very bright. I have clickies on all three of my M3. One has an LED I added for long run time, the other uses 2 X 17500 batteries with LF bulb. M3 is always a good choice: portable, bulletproof, legoable!:devil:

Edit: I now have a 3M3T. It is much brighter, throws farther, but is.... top heavy. For the turbo head I prefer the M4 or M6. The M3 with the standard head is a great setup. I replaced the clicky on the #M3T with a SW01! Much better!


----------



## Darien

I'm eagerly waiting for arrival of my first M series light (M3T). Just recently decided to focus on Surefire's, primarily the incandescents. Hopefully I'll have a few options with the turbohead. Going to investigate the LF bulbs soon. Count me in as a fan, I know it will be a great light.


----------



## angelofwar

I'll get a pic up of my "vintage" M3 when I get home...Love thel ight...don't "use it much", cause it's a "Go-to light"...my Go-To lights don't get "played with".


----------



## kelmo

I have one in the center counsel of my truck. It has a strike bezel and is running an MN16 LA. It's my "Oh crap I'm stuck in traffic and the guy who cut me off that I flipped off is right next to me light!"


----------



## angelofwar

Here you all go...Laser Products version, S/N A00308!


----------



## Size15's

angelofwar said:


> Here you all go...Laser Products version, S/N A00308!


What happened to the original bezel?


----------



## angelofwar

That's the oldest one I could find Al...I know there was a shorter run version right before this one (the same style as the old KL2 LED Assy.), but I have yet to find one for sell. If you know where I "might could" (Southern English) get one, it would be much appreciated ... :devil:. I started off with the body, and then acquired an old (but still decent shape) Laser Products Z41-HA. I wish I could find one of the orginal Z46's...but this was the best I can do for now.


----------



## Size15's

There were two versions of the pre-finned "M3" (Z46) bezel 
I can't find my M3 bezel lineup photo so this will have to do for now:


----------



## Size15's

Found it!


----------



## angelofwar

Thanks Al! How many quid ya want for the one on the two on the far left??? LOL! Can I use your pic to post a WTB?


----------



## Darien

Well this pic is not the best but I thought I would show my first M3. Came today and I had to go outside after dark and shine it around. Can't wait to one day see the LF M3T bulb fired up.


----------



## ampdude

Al, I'm pretty certain the bezel farthest left was actually the second early version and the one second from left was the very first version on the first 500 lights or so.


----------



## Size15's

ampdude said:


> Al, I'm pretty certain the bezel farthest left was actually the second early version and the one second from left was the very first version on the first 500 lights or so.


 
You could be right. I've never been certain which can first. I thought I must've checked back when I lined 'em up for the photo.
I recall looking at original (Black) M500A's but perhaps that just one of the things I now think I would have thought to check...


----------



## [email protected]

Last night I cobbled together a M3 turbo when I put a M4 bezel on a L6 body. Tried it out last night with the MN61 and 3 IMR 16340's. Wow  Likely only get 10 minutes runtime, but what a great 10 minutes.


----------



## Z-Tab

Size15, can the bezel on the far left take D36 Drop-Ins? It looks a bit shorter than the Z46.


----------



## Size15's

Size15's said:


> Found it!


 Apart from the KL6 and the KL2 on the right, all the rest are Z46 aka "M3" bezels, all of which accept the MN10/MN11 incandescent Lamp Assemblies...


----------



## oldways

I like the M3T.

Mine is the poor man version... a 9p with a KT2 turbohead.


----------



## ampdude

Size15's said:


> You could be right. I've never been certain which can first. I thought I must've checked back when I lined 'em up for the photo.
> I recall looking at original (Black) M500A's but perhaps that just one of the things I now think I would have thought to check...


 
I have had a few examples of early M3's that came with the bezel type first one on the left and they were all higher early serial ranges above 1,000 or so, while the one's I have seen with the second bezel from the left were all VERY early serial ranges before 1,000 and that is what I base my conclusions on. From my observations over time I'm about 99% certain of this.

Surefire once sent me a replacement bezel for an early light and it was the first one on the left type as well which lends some more creedence.


----------



## Z-Tab

Here's a pretty early example. Had this on the way and was wondering what to do with it... I guess maybe dismantling the head to try and get a D36 in it is inadvisable.

Serial # A00180






Link to a slightly larger version: http://i.imgur.com/AscXN.jpg


----------



## angelofwar

Z-Tab said:


> Here's a pretty early example. Had this on the way and was wondering what to do with it... I guess maybe dismantling the head to try and get a D36 in it is inadvisable.
> 
> Serial # A00180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to a slightly larger bigger version: http://i.imgur.com/AscXN.jpg


 
Whoa! How much ya want for it? Man, that is one awesome specimen. Seriously, if you ever want to try an do anything to that to "upgrade it", shoot me a PM first...that thing is way too nice to mess up! That's only the second one of those styles I've seen. Mine's S/N A00308...sigh...Nice Light!


----------



## ampdude

Z-Tab thank you for posting that!!! Perhaps I am wrong then.. or possibly, the second from the left bezel was on the first hundred lights or so.. or they mixed and matched on the early lights. I will keep an eye on this, but I thought that in addition to ones I've already seen, I saw just the other day an Ebay auction with with one that had a second from the left bezel style, and a lower serial number than mine. I can't seem to find the auction now. Very nice light here's mine next to a couple of round body C3's and a round body C2, it's serial 1471, the Surefire crosshair logo is outlined in white, otherwise it is basically the same as yours. The C2 and M3 both have Laser Products marked tailcaps. I have the box and papers for the M3 as well.

I love that early golden anodizing, I wish they still did it!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Woah! Z-Tab I've been searching for one of those M3's for a longgggg time!

If you wanna sell it let me know


----------



## Illum

I've tried the M3, figured I needed more throw so I've opted for a Seraph P7 as my M3 head. For the ease of pocketing and the balance between throw and spill though, the M3 form factor can't be beat, except probably the L6.


----------



## Z-Tab

In the spirit of community, I traded it to angelofwar for something that I will be able to actually use. I doubt that M3 is going to spend much time on camping trips.

The anodizing really is way nicer than current lights.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Congrats angelofwar!

You're a lucky bugger! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel

Where's that :jealous: smilie ...


----------



## angelofwar

DimeRazorback said:


> Congrats angelofwar!
> 
> You're a lucky bugger! :thumbsup:



Thanks DRB! Yeah, Z-Tab was a great guy to deal with...these guys in CA seem to have more access to these classic SF's. But, I;m that way about somethings as well...I can have something really nice (besides a flashlight), but if it doesn't mean that much to me, I'll trade it or or sell it to get what I can use/need more. He'll be "at home" with his brothers in my Peli-Case, I'm sure. Wanna see what a new one looks like with a new KL2-Head. The KL23 head i got a few weeks ago looks outta place on my old beat-up M3. Thanks again, Z-Tab! If I run across another DRB though, I'll be sure to send ya a PM.


----------



## angelofwar

Got it, Z-Tab! Thanks a bunch! Just to show you that it's in good hands, here's a pic of it with it's other relic cousin, a mint L6...






And in bed with his "older" siblings, mint 3-Flats C3, mint L2, mint 2rd Gen E2L w/ KL1...unfortunately, the M6 may soon be joining the "museum" piece collection...






Thanks again Z-Tab...it's in good hands! Enjoy your new light!


----------



## Z-Tab

Looks good in there. At home with its family.


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## Greenbean

*I love my M3 and my M6, :thumbsup:

*


----------



## angelofwar

Greenbean said:


> *I love my M3 and my M6, :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 
Welcome to CPF Green Bean! Enjoy them while you can! Unfortunately it looks like all there Millenium Series incans are on the chopping...a sad day for M3/Incan lovers alike. Iwas considering selling my M6, but no more. Hopefully I'll get my 2nd gen M3 here in the next week or two, giving me a 1st, 2nd, 4th gen M3. Now I just need a 3rd gen. I really love the feel of these light...great sense of heft and just awesome to hold. Glad I got a new one, so I can free up one to be a user and actually EDC this bad boy! Next stop is to stock up on MN10's...


----------



## Mike Docherty

My M3 has the 2nd bezel from the left. I used this as a police duty light for many years so it's not in great cosmetic shape. At some point I melted the non removable lexan lens. Replacement lenses, like those on the old 6P's were never available, so Surefire sent me a whole replacement bezel which I use to this day. I still have the old bezel. I was wondering if there might be a way to replace that lens, even if some extensive customizing is needed.


----------



## angelofwar

Z-Tab said:


> Looks good in there. At home with its family.


 
Thanks to you, Z-tab!!! Really is a beautiful light!


----------



## angelofwar

Mike Docherty said:


> My M3 has the 2nd bezel from the left. I used this as a police duty light for many years so it's not in great cosmetic shape. At some point I melted the non removable lexan lens. Replacement lenses, like those on the old 6P's were never available, so Surefire sent me a whole replacement bezel which I use to this day. I still have the old bezel. I was wondering if there might be a way to replace that lens, even if some extensive customizing is needed.


 
AFAIK there is... Just not sure which model it is. Check out the LAPG sale...they have several lens kits on there.


----------



## Mike Docherty

No such luck. They have the Z30 (8X) and Z19 (6P) lenses. I have been told by Surefire and other sources that there is no replacement lens for this, but I would love to be proven wrong. I can't imagine that it would be difficult to have someone cut a piece of Lexan to the proper size, but I've never found a source. 

You can't even get a current production Pyrex lens. I am the Armorer for a medium size police department that uses Surefire dedicated handguard rifle lights on M4's. We have broken two Pyrex lenses and Surefire just sends us replacement bezels. This seems like a waste of money to me. 

Flashlightlens.com won't make UCL's unless someone is willing to order a boatload of them. 

If anyone has any possible leads, i would appreciate the info.


----------



## angelofwar

Mike Docherty said:


> No such luck. They have the Z30 (8X) and Z19 (6P) lenses. I have been told by Surefire and other sources that there is no replacement lens for this, but I would love to be proven wrong. I can't imagine that it would be difficult to have someone cut a piece of Lexan to the proper size, but I've never found a source.
> 
> You can't even get a current production Pyrex lens. I am the Armorer for a medium size police department that uses Surefire dedicated handguard rifle lights on M4's. We have broken two Pyrex lenses and Surefire just sends us replacement bezels. This seems like a waste of money to me.
> 
> Flashlightlens.com won't make UCL's unless someone is willing to order a boatload of them.
> 
> If anyone has any possible leads, i would appreciate the info.



Maybe CPF could come together and order some??? It definitely seems like a waste with the newer bezels even more so, since all you have to do is remove a ring, and not "pop" the bezel out like you had too back then.


----------



## oldways

oldways said:


> I like the M3T.
> 
> Mine is the poor man version... a 9p with a KT2 turbohead.



:thumbsup:

I am now the proud papa of an M3T-CB:thumbsup:


----------



## Z-Tab

I liked the ergonomics of the M3 so much that I've bought another one. I think I'm going to keep this as a pure incan set-up for the time being. 

I'm planning on getting a couple of spare lamps while they're still readily available. Is anybody making new lamps for these besides Lumens Factory? Mine is 18mm bored, so I'd like to try one of their 500 lumen IMR bulbs.


----------



## Z-Tab

Can anybody chime in on whether it's cool to run the MN10 and MN11 on 2x Li-Ion or 2x IMR? I saw elsewhere that the P90 could handle that voltage, but the P91 couldn't, so I'm a little wary of risking one of the M3 bulbs that I've got.

EDIT: I think that I found the info I was looking for here. Looks like the MN11 shouldn't be run on 2xIMRs, but otherwise, I should be okay.


----------



## DM51

The MN11 is actually the same bulb as the P91 and MN16 - they just have different fittings. They will work OK on 2x Li-Ions, but won't have as long a service life. 

There's a very good thread that gives more details and is one of the Incan must-read threads: MDs Lithium-Ion > Incandescent guide, + compatability/comparison chart


----------



## Size15's

DM51 said:


> The MN11 is actually the same bulb as the P91 and MN16 - they just have different fittings.


Are you sure the P91 is the same? That's the first I've heard of this. I've been convinced from multiple side-by-side comparison runtime tests that the MN11 is brighter and whiter for longer compared to the P91. Have I been seeing things?


----------



## DM51

Size15's said:


> Are you sure the P91 is the same? That's the first I've heard of this. I've been convinced from multiple side-by-side comparison runtime tests that the MN11 is brighter and whiter for longer compared to the P91. Have I been seeing things?


 
I think I first heard that from mdocod, or maybe it was LuxLuthor. I then looked at them closely with a 10x magnifying loupe, and they certainly looked the same, with no apparent difference in the filaments. Any difference in the appearance of the beams would most likely be due to different reflectors.


----------



## HotWire

I've used an MN11 in an M3 with 2 IMR cells for quite awhile. I remember reading somewhere where that could be a problem, but mine works fine. If it poofs, I'll either get another MN11 or maybe see what else I've got in my spare parts box.


----------



## Z-Tab

I have finally finished assembling my ideal M3. 







Bored for 18mm, with a TnC Detonator to run 2x18650, and a Fivemega MN Bi-Pin Socket with a WA 01111. I know that incans can get brighter, but this one thrills me every time I light it up.


----------



## ebow86

I bought a brand new M3 earlier this month, I agree with everone else that it's a great light, but I don't like the feel of the combat ring or spacers when using the standard ice pick type grip that I do. I took them off right away and the light is so much more comfortable to hold now. I feel like I'm the minority though, I've yet to see a picture of anyone's M3 with the rings and spacers off. If you're not going to use the grip ring, like me, the light feels much better with them off IMO.


----------



## bwcaw

The M3 is one of my favorite lights of all time. I'm sad that SF is discontinuing it and doesn't have an equivalent LED replacement yet. I love the design of the body and the length is just perfect, its just long enough that you can put it under your arm if you need to, and just short enough that it will fit in a holster on your belt. Its bright and tough and pairs better than the two cell combatlights with a handgun (in my opinion anyway). The "dead man" switch is great and will probably never wear out, the light is waterproof(ish), at least more water resistant than any similarly sized duty lights. It also has the option of upgraded lamps from Lumensfactory and I run mine off of Lithium Ion cells (forget the size right now for some reason) and in that configuration it makes it the perfect rechargeable duty light in my opinion. 

I work in a department that prohibits weaponlights on our duty weapons and for me the M3 is the best possible light for pairing with a handgun that I have found. I only wish that surefire would make an updated M3 with an LED and a longer runtime and no silly turbo head.


----------



## HotWire

*bwcaw:* "I only wish that surefire would make an updated M3 with an LED and a longer runtime and no silly turbo head." I have an MCE M3 head that I bought at OpticsHQ.com. They may still sell them. Just unscrew the old and screw on the new! It is bright and seems to run longer on batteries (17500), but has a small donut hole in the middle.


----------



## mdocod

The M3 concept is one of my favorites. I don't own an M3 body, but have the head and adapters and bodies necessary to replicate a similar size and configuration. The IMR-M3 bulb from LF is one of my favorites because it provides a large but penetrating hotspot that really reveals surroundings very well. A Pair of AW 18500 protected cells drive the lamp quite well. In the woods, this configuration has proven itself to be as useful as LED configurations that produce 3X as many "measurable" lumens.


----------



## angelofwar

bwcaw said:


> The M3 is one of my favorite lights of all time. I'm sad that SF is discontinuing it and doesn't have an equivalent LED replacement yet. I love the design of the body and the length is just perfect, its just long enough that you can put it under your arm if you need to, and just short enough that it will fit in a holster on your belt. Its bright and tough and pairs better than the two cell combatlights with a handgun (in my opinion anyway). The "dead man" switch is great and will probably never wear out, the light is waterproof(ish), at least more water resistant than any similarly sized duty lights. It also has the option of upgraded lamps from Lumensfactory and I run mine off of Lithium Ion cells (forget the size right now for some reason) and in that configuration it makes it the perfect rechargeable duty light in my opinion.
> 
> I work in a department that prohibits weaponlights on our duty weapons and for me the M3 is the best possible light for pairing with a handgun that I have found. I only wish that surefire would make an updated M3 with an LED and a longer runtime and no silly turbo head.


 
Grab a KL6 head (from the old L6...essentially an LED M3)...or wait for the new 4-die M3 heads to come out...either way, expect an M3L before too long...another option is to get a Nailbender tower for it.


----------



## ^^Nova^^

mdocod said:


> The M3 concept is one of my favorites. I don't own an M3 body, but have the head and adapters and bodies necessary to replicate a similar size and configuration. The IMR-M3 bulb from LF is one of my favorites because it provides a large but penetrating hotspot that really reveals surroundings very well. A Pair of AW 18500 protected cells drive the lamp quite well. In the woods, this configuration has proven itself to be as useful as LED configurations that produce 3X as many "measurable" lumens.


I purchased the IMR-M3 after reading your shootout thread, it really is a superb bulb. I am running IMR18490's in a bored M3 body, I tried regular LiCo 18500's but they were a tad too long for the Z44 switch to work properly.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## bwcaw

angelofwar said:


> Grab a KL6 head (from the old L6...essentially an LED M3)...or wait for the new 4-die M3 heads to come out...either way, expect an M3L before too long...another option is to get a Nailbender tower for it.


 
I will look into those. I've been waiting for sf to make their 4 die regular heads but they are really dragging their feet!


----------



## T45

I think I might start a bake sale so I can get a M3.


----------



## ampdude

Even though it would make manufacturing sense that the MN11, P91 and MN16 were all the same spec'd bulb, and that reflectors have a lot to do with things, I've just never felt that they were the same lamps. But then I've seen significant and noticeable differences between different P91's, different MN11's, and different MN16's, so maybe they are..


----------



## Brigadier

Still diggin my M3's. I am going to send my unbored M3 off to be bored for IMR18500's as I am tired of protected 17500's just shutting off the light without any warning. At least with the IMR's you can see it start to dim rapidly as a warning to change the batteries.

I have an M3 head that has been converted to run LF D36 lamp modules. I am not too pleased with it as even though it is bright, the configuration narrows the side spill even more than the M3 head already is. Thinking about putting it on the CPFM as I never use it.

My bored M3 is still rocking the MN11 and IMR18500's and still the same lamp. This combo is a real pocket rocket that is hard to beat with a stick!!


----------



## Jeffa

*SF M3 combatlight*

Now that they are discontinued I seem to want one now more than ever, am I jumping to conclusions? I was hoping the prices would come down but not really. I think I will just bite the bullet as it is very appealing.


----------



## HotWire

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

And... with the right bulb and batteries they are rechargeable. Great light. I have 3 of them, one with a turbo head and SW01.


----------



## Jeffa

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

What is your set up for the bulb and rechargeable system you have?


----------



## DUQ

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

The M3 setup could be an EO M3 or HO M3 from Lumens Factory running off of two 17500's. The turbo head setup would use an HO M3T or EO M3T running off of two 17670's and a short extender.

If you have the body bored, then you could step up to 18500/18650's.


----------



## Jeffa

angelofwar said:


> Got it, Z-Tab! Thanks a bunch! Just to show you that it's in good hands, here's a pic of it with it's other relic cousin, a mint L6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in bed with his "older" siblings, mint 3-Flats C3, mint L2, mint 2rd Gen E2L w/ KL1...unfortunately, the M6 may soon be joining the "museum" piece collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Z-Tab...it's in good hands! Enjoy your new light!



In the top photo what is that tailcap on the flashlight in the middle?


----------



## Jeffa

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

Thanks, I see many of my questions answered in The M3 thread started by Brigadier.


----------



## Freaker

Jeffa said:


> In the top photo what is that tailcap on the flashlight in the middle?



Surefire SW02


----------



## Freaker

I need some help. I have been using two 17500's with a Z48 clicky tailcap with no issues for a few years now. Those were with AW's old 17500's, though. The new ones are a little bit longer and the Z48 switch hates them. I will have to keep screwing the head and tailcap on and off about 10 times before the light will work. It will work fine with the standard Z41 switch, though. 

So, increase the cell lenght slightly, and the clicky switch isn't working. Where is the problem with this?


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

The M3 is a damn sexy light...and is a TRUE combat-light. I wanted one for the longest time, and when I finally held one, it was instant attraction. Yes, they're incan, and the runtime "sucks", but, if your kicking down doors, and taking down bad-guys, even with the short runtime, it's one of the sweetest lights to use and hold...especially the older models with the different bezels. Get it before they become dinosaurs...being discontinued, and such a popular incan, (not to mention the resale value of SF's in general), M3's aren;t going to get cheaper...look for the prices to start increasing on the open market. Get one while they're cheap...think I'm joking? See how much a 15-20 year old 3P or a 9Z will cost ya.


----------



## angelofwar

Jeffa said:


> In the top photo what is that tailcap on the flashlight in the middle?



Ha-Ha! I just replied to your other M3 thread Jeffa. Try to hunt down one of the older M3 bezels if you can. The "M2" style bezel is probably the heftiest, and is a close tie to being the "sexiest" Z46, next to the first gen model. Due to financial hardships, I had to let go of the beaut on the far left, but luckily, I was able to acquire an exact replica, albeit not in as good as shape, so my M3 hunger is cured...plus, with my assortment of 9-volt millenium weapon-lights, the lego-ability is endless. Check out some of the links in my sig for some more ideas on what can be done with the 9-12volts "M" series lights.


----------



## HotWire

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

My favorite M3 uses Lumens Factory IMR-M6 with 3 AW IMR 16340 batteries. Run time? Short. Bright? Nice white round beam. The SW01 makes it easy to twist on and can, of course, still be used as momentary.


----------



## Jeffa

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

I have a 9Z with the round head. I called Surefire to get a replacement lens because mine warped from too much heat and they are sending me a whole new replacement head with a pyrex lens. I was told it has hexagonals on it to prevent it from rolling but I will also keep the original head in a box to keep it all original if necessary for a future sale (doubtful).

I was going to get an LED for the M3 but I think I may be happier leaving it as an incan.


----------



## Jeffa

angelofwar said:


> Ha-Ha! I just replied to your other M3 thread Jeffa. Try to hunt down one of the older M3 bezels if you can. The "M2" style bezel is probably the heftiest, and is a close tie to being the "sexiest" Z46, next to the first gen model. Due to financial hardships, I had to let go of the beaut on the far left, but luckily, I was able to acquire an exact replica, albeit not in as good as shape, so my M3 hunger is cured...plus, with my assortment of 9-volt millenium weapon-lights, the lego-ability is endless. Check out some of the links in my sig for some more ideas on what can be done with the 9-12volts "M" series lights.



You may cost me a lot of money. At least my wife can blame you instead of always yelling at me for this hobby.


----------



## HotWire

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

Surefire is good about sending out parts to keep their lights working. I use incandescent and LED for different purposes, but I enjoy the hotwires the most. The M3 is a great light that does not get the attention that it should. Keep the old parts you get just in case....


----------



## ampdude

Freaker said:


> I need some help. I have been using two 17500's with a Z48 clicky tailcap with no issues for a few years now. Those were with AW's old 17500's, though. The new ones are a little bit longer and the Z48 switch hates them. I will have to keep screwing the head and tailcap on and off about 10 times before the light will work. It will work fine with the standard Z41 switch, though.
> 
> So, increase the cell lenght slightly, and the clicky switch isn't working. Where is the problem with this?



I kind of wish he hadn't increased the length as well, for the sake of a lot of other lights. But I've found all the other manufactures increased their lengths as well and AW is still about the shortest one out there. You shouldn't have a problem with the Z48 though, it might be more related to the body than anything, or perhaps the springs on the lamp assembly. What type of body and lamp are you using?


----------



## Freaker

ampdude said:


> I kind of wish he hadn't increased the length as well, for the sake of a lot of other lights. But I've found all the other manufactures increased their lengths as well and AW is still about the shortest one out there. You shouldn't have a problem with the Z48 though, it might be more related to the body than anything, or perhaps the springs on the lamp assembly. What type of body and lamp are you using?



It's a standard Surefire M3. The lamp I was using was a Lumens Factory EO-M3.

Actually since you asked that, I just dug up my old mn10 and it works fine with the longer cells and Z48. So something between the springs, longer cells, and body.


----------



## HotWire

I've had the same problem. If you tweak the outer spring on the EO-M3 and make it just a little wider, you'll find your light works. I've had to do this a couple of times. Enjoy your M3!


----------



## Student99

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

I got a email from Malkoff Devices about his new MD60 and MD10 drop-ins. Don't know if its is ok to post it here, they can remove it if I'm wrong.

Hello All,
Please take a look at these. If you are interested, Please sign up for
email notification. I know its a poor picture for the MD60 and no picture
for the MD10. I should have these available sometime next week. I will
update in the near future.
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/md60-for-surefire-weapon-lights-p-118.html
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/md10-for-surefire-weapon-lights-p-117.html
Merry Christmas,


----------



## Freaker

I just did that and it works now. Thanks!


----------



## HotWire

You're welcome! Enjoy your M3. One of my many favorite lights. Legoable, bombproof!


----------



## LE6920

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*



Student99 said:


> I got a email from Malkoff Devices about his new MD60 and MD10 drop-ins. Don't know if its is ok to post it here, they can remove it if I'm wrong.
> 
> Hello All,
> Please take a look at these. If you are interested, Please sign up for
> email notification. I know its a poor picture for the MD60 and no picture
> for the MD10. I should have these available sometime next week. I will
> update in the near future.
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/md60-for-surefire-weapon-lights-p-118.html
> http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/md10-for-surefire-weapon-lights-p-117.html
> Merry Christmas,



Very nice, can't wait to try the Malkoff MD10, wow


----------



## ampdude

I was playing around with my old school M3 last night with the MN10. I love this light too much, I'm afraid to put a scratch on it, so it never leaves the living room! But then that goes for most of my lights..


----------



## signal 13

I once had a M3/M3T/M4/M6... sold them all like an IDIOT thinking I didn't REALLY need them...


----------



## DRoc

signal 13 said:


> I once had a M3/M3T/M4/M6... sold them all like an IDIOT thinking I didn't REALLY need them...



You probably sold them to me on eBay...


----------



## tobrien

so i own an m3 from ~2004-ish and I think you guys have got me persuaded to get my m3 bored out to 18mm. should I go for it? 

i'm actually disappointed with the output and how it compares to my other lights nowadays, so i guess i have no choice but to get it bored to 18?

then what? can it continue to drive the stock bulb with, say two IMR 18500s? do i have other battery config options? i want some decent-ish runtime, though. 

i guess the best bulb to use would be the "Lumens Factory IMR-M3 500 Lumens Lamp Assembly for SureFire M3 with IMR Batteries ONLY"?

or should I just go for LED drop-in?


----------



## Freaker

That bulb is only going to give you five more minutes and ~80 OTF lumens than 2x17500 and an EO-M3. Not a big difference.

I could never let my M3 get molested by a lathe, especially now that they've canceled them. For instance, I can buy a solarforce L2 and an extender for the same price it would cost to bore my 9P. I would rather leave the now-discontinued 9P alone and let the solarforce get all dinged up.


----------



## angelofwar

tobrien said:


> so i own an m3 from ~2004-ish and I think you guys have got me persuaded to get my m3 bored out to 18mm. should I go for it?
> 
> i'm actually disappointed with the output and how it compares to my other lights nowadays, so i guess i have no choice but to get it bored to 18?
> 
> then what? can it continue to drive the stock bulb with, say two IMR 18500s? do i have other battery config options? i want some decent-ish runtime, though.
> 
> i guess the best bulb to use would be the "Lumens Factory IMR-M3 500 Lumens Lamp Assembly for SureFire M3 with IMR Batteries ONLY"?
> 
> or should I just go for LED drop-in?



Leave it stock, and get one of the new Malkoff towers for it...or have Nail bender build you one.


----------



## ampdude

tobrien said:


> so i own an m3 from ~2004-ish and I think you guys have got me persuaded to get my m3 bored out to 18mm. should I go for it?
> 
> i'm actually disappointed with the output and how it compares to my other lights nowadays, so i guess i have no choice but to get it bored to 18?
> 
> then what? can it continue to drive the stock bulb with, say two IMR 18500s? do i have other battery config options? i want some decent-ish runtime, though.
> 
> i guess the best bulb to use would be the "Lumens Factory IMR-M3 500 Lumens Lamp Assembly for SureFire M3 with IMR Batteries ONLY"?
> 
> or should I just go for LED drop-in?



Please leave it stock. You can always get an aftermarket 18mm body if you really want one. Bore the original body out and you run the risk of ruining it, and primaries will rattle around when you use them. I know a lot of people say they only use rechargeables, but it's nice to use primaries when you need more runtime than a set of rechargeables can provide and for emergencies.


----------



## kelmo

angelofwar said:


> Leave it stock, and get one of the new Malkoff towers for it...or have Nail bender build you one.



Malkoff is making towers?!


----------



## angelofwar

Sure enough Kelmo. The MD10 (regular M3) and MD60 (M4/M3T/M6, etc.) are the models, IIRC.


----------



## kelmo

Wow AOW, I just found it on the Malkoff website. 260 Malkoff lumens. Crap this is going to put me in the hole for a while...


----------



## Kestrel

Two similar threads merged ...


----------



## Roger Sully

I traded away my M3 head when I upgraded it with a LF P7 head. Now that there are so many other crazy bright LEDs out there I'm going to try to set it up again as an Incan original. This thread has me even more motivated!


----------



## Dingle1911

I just ordered my first M3, reading this thread has me really excited. I think I am just going to use it as a stock incan with primaries for a while. I will have two high output and two standard output lamps. It sounds like stock is a great setup. Although I just got my first Malkoff dropins last month so the Malkoff tower is tempting. I am new to the forums so I am just learning about nail bender stuff too. Hopefully my light will arrive soon.


----------



## precisionworks

> Very nice, can't wait to try the Malkoff MD10, wow



Just got the email & the website shows 7 in stock.


----------



## Dingle1911

8 Malkoff's were in stock earlier today, now it is 6. Hopefully someone will be able to post a review.


----------



## kelmo

I bought #6.

I hope today is not a holiday for the shipping carrier. When I get it I will give you my thoughts on the LED forum.

kelmo


----------



## Dingle1911

Thanks kelmo, I am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## S1LVA

I picked up the last one!

Now I just need a host...:naughty:

S1LVA


----------



## HotWire

*Re: SF M3 combatlight*

You could put the Malkoff MD10 in the M3 with 2 X 17500 rechargeable batteries. Buy the AW brand.


----------



## Dingle1911

I just received my first M3 yesterday. I decided to run the MN11 lamp assembly for a while. So far I have only played with it for one night, but I really like it.


----------



## S1LVA

I almost want to get a second M3 just to run a MN11. I could always change the bulb, but its an excuse to have two!

Theres just something about that incan goodness.

S1LVA


----------



## kelmo

Amen to that!

I have a second M3 w/MN11!!!


----------



## DUQ

Now I really want an M3!


----------



## Dingle1911

This thread was what pushed me over the edge. Now I also want an M3T.


----------



## angelofwar

This thread made me take my L6 to work last night...might take the M3 tonight, for giggles...


----------



## Double_A

Glad to see those dropins. My M3 has been lonely sitting in it's box while my C3 got all the attention.


----------



## jh333233

M3 is awesome
I love it but i couldnt afford it, now i use a 9z and imagine that i carry a M3 
And you can even put D36 LED inside by opening up the bezel
M3's size is compact enough to be put into jeans or military trousers with deep pocket, while being a non-lethal self defense weapon and combat light
The engravings are elegant too


----------



## [email protected]

angelofwar said:


> This thread made me take my L6 to work last night...might take the M3 tonight, for giggles...



Thanks to AOW and you guys, I managed to find a NIB L6 a number of months back. Had it out for a walk with one of my girls last night and that is one sexy light with a fantastic beam shape. One of my favorites for sure. 

We seem to have very similar tastes in flashlights AOW.


----------



## predator86

I had a L6 and sold it a few years ago. No with new malkoff out for the M3 I'm gonna have to pick one up myself.


----------



## S1LVA

We are getting snow in Rhode Island today. I might have to throw the MN11 back in the M3. 

Incan + snow = awesome.

S1LVA


----------



## angelofwar

S1LVA said:


> We are getting snow in Rhode Island today. I might have to throw the MN11 back in the M3.
> 
> Incan + snow = awesome.
> 
> S1LVA



Yeah...you can shelve your snow blower and rake the beam of your M3 up and down the drive-way a few times..."poof", snow-gone.

This thread is so awesome, I had to bust out the camera...it got me all "M3 Giddy"...so, here's some eye-candy...

Here's a pic of one of my fav generations, with the "hefty" M2-Style ribbed bezel.






And my favorite Gen, Gen-1 (seen on the right)










Here's some beam shot's with stock Surefire parts (the "Sweet Dreams" sign is up there for any would be intruders to read before...well)

MN10:





KL6 (Lux-V; Notice the warmer than usual tint...yeah, we had warm LED's back then, we were just too picky for out-put to care)





KL2 (19-LED Head for the M3, Circa 1998???)


----------



## ampdude

That Lux V is awesome, much warmer and brighter than any Lux V I've seen, I usually just remember all mine being a puke green tint with a dim donut in the middle and about zero throw.

I love those Laser Products M3's, so cool looking and they seem to throw a little bit better than the newer models. I really prefer that olive type III (HA) finish that Surefire used to do compared to the current gray color. And after all these years, the KL2 sucks more than ever! LoL I know LED's were in their infancy then, but I've had a few of them and just never understood why Surefire even bothered to make them.

Makes a great upgrade host though.


----------



## LumensMaximus

:thumbsup:Just picked up my first M3, I'm excited.


----------



## HotWire

I just added my fourth M3 to my collection. This is the older style with 3 rings on the bezel. This one I'll keep bone stock and use primaries.


----------



## angelofwar

LumensMaximus said:


> :thumbsup:Just picked up my first M3, I'm excited.



Awesome Lumens Maxuimus! It is a sweet light to behold

@ hotwire, you can never have enoguht of these lights...and they ate one of the few incans SF's I'm not worried about running with primaries...Just using the M3 with an incan lamp is worth it.


----------



## LumensMaximus

angelofwar said:


> Awesome Lumens Maxuimus! It is a sweet light to behold.



It sure is...the 225 lamp is quite impressive, I was lighting up the back yard and some of the neighbors houses in the area, very cool torch. I'm am destined for a Malkoff MD10 just in case I need a longer running back up...I also see Lighthounds HO-M3, anyone have any experience with one of those drop-ins?


----------



## HotWire

I have a LF EO-M3 in one of my M3 flashlights. It is rated at 380 lumens, and is bright. I use 2 17500 AW batteries on that one. LF also makes a HO-M3 rated at 320 lumens. They are both considered 9v bulbs.


----------



## LumensMaximus

I may try the HO-M3, thanks. Wow, 4...nice!!


----------



## ganymede

Guys, all these talk about the M3 have me salivating.... 

Can someone PM me where to get one? Thanks!


----------



## angelofwar

The MP...you have to be quick though...LOL!


----------



## Brigadier

LumensMaximus said:


> I'm am destined for a Malkoff MD10 just in case I need a longer running back up...



Or, since Malkoff's are so hard to come by, get yourself a second M3 head, and a bezel wrench[don't know if they are available new. Got mine off the MP], and then have Nailbender build you a D36 drop in with the LED config of your choosing. I had him build 2 for me - both with XPG LED's, one in 3000k, one in 4000k. Nice alternative for battery life. Of course, I still prefer the MN10 to LED's.

But my favorite M3 is still my 18mm bored body running a pair of IMR18500's pushing an MN11. Whoa Nelly!!!


----------



## Lodogg2221

I love mine. Wish Id have gotten one sooner! Oddly enough, my fully charged (using Silverfoxs battery pack) 9AN Commander (my second Surefire incan, and its awesome too for an old fogey) is close to the perceived output and throw of the E0M3...of course I havent put new primaries in it in a while, so maybe thats it....it still throws a ton though. 
Its a very light green ano though...got a newer style head for it, mine is the older 3 ring head, and its MUCH darker.
Thought of modding that head, as Id like to try an LED in it, but after reading all through this thread, I think Ill either get a Malkoff, TX4, or (if I read it right) wait for Surefire to release its LED head...please tell me I read that right!


----------



## angelofwar

Lodogg2221 said:


> I love mine. Wish Id have gotten one sooner! Oddly enough, my fully charged (using Silverfoxs battery pack) 9AN Commander (my second Surefire incan, and its awesome too for an old fogey) is close to the perceived output and throw of the E0M3...of course I havent put new primaries in it in a while, so maybe thats it....it still throws a ton though.
> Its a very light green ano though...got a newer style head for it, mine is the older 3 ring head, and its MUCH darker.
> Thought of modding that head, as Id like to try an LED in it, but after reading all through this thread, I think Ill either get a Malkoff, TX4, or (if I read it right) wait for Surefire to release its LED head...please tell me I read that right!



Yes...Surefire is coming out with a NEWER replacement LED head for the M3. They've actually had one...make that two...for awhile now: The KL6 and the 19-Led KL2. The KL2's are almost non existent now, and the KL6's, well, people that have them don't want to get rid of the them. It may be awhile before the new M3 Led head is individually available for purchase though. Check the MP for a KL6 or post a WTB.

My KL2 is mint, and is being saved as a museum piece or the ZPAW (or just a extended power outage, where it's ability to fire up on nearly dead cells makes it valuable).


----------



## jh333233

angelofwar said:


> It may be awhile before the *new M3 Led head *is individually available for purchase though. Check the MP for a KL6 or post a WTB.
> .



Any definition for *new*?
In terms of year of appearance please


----------



## angelofwar

jh333233 said:


> Any definition for *new*?
> In terms of year of appearance please



The have some already in production...this year I would think??? They were in the 2009/10 catalog? It's called the KX9 (as opposed to the KX9T)...500 lumens, 4-die. Butt-Fugly as heel though. It'll be on the weapon lights first.


----------



## Lodogg2221

angelofwar said:


> The have some already in production...this year I would think??? They were in the 2009/10 catalog? It's called the KX9 (as opposed to the KX9T)...500 lumens, 4-die. Butt-Fugly as heel though. It'll be on the weapon lights first.



Where can I find a pic of it? Googled it with zero results....dont think I still have the older catalog either.


----------



## jh333233

Sounds good if they are keeping old M3 bodies with new led heads


----------



## Lodogg2221

Now I done it....lol. Got another M3 on the way. Its the newer style, so I guess I will be selling my newer style head, since Ill have a whole light I wont need it! 

Now the trouble is, do I sit on them for a while as is, or do I try to scrape up the cash for either a Nailbender D36 or a Malkoff MD10? 
It would seem the Nailbender would be much brighter, but its also a lot harder to install too...I dont want to goof up the head taking it apart, and Ive read some stories of guys not being able to get them apart...


----------



## T45

T45 said:


> I think I might start a bake sale so I can get a M3.



MINE!:nana:









Now I have to get a LED drop in tower!


----------



## CLBME

I found one! What a great light. Love the size and beam. :thumbsup:


----------



## HotWire

You've seen the light! Looks like it's in excellent condition. I consider it one of the best flashlights ever!


----------



## CLBME

Good morning Hotwire. Thanks for the reply. Yes, I got a very nice one. Just a couple of minor ano' nicks in it. I really do like it. It's the "largest" flashlight I own- which is pretty funny- outside of an old Maglite. The size jump from the 2-cell lights to the M3 is great. A bit more to hang on to and a great heft/feel in hand. The beam is awesome. I was using it last night to check to see whether I'd be salting/sanding my properties. Great thrower, love the incan' light.



HotWire said:


> You've seen the light! Looks like it's in excellent condition. I consider it one of the best flashlights ever!


----------



## angelofwar

Lodogg2221 said:


> Where can I find a pic of it? Googled it with zero results....dont think I still have the older catalog either.



Well, it looks like the dumped the first KX9, but this appears to be the replacement: (pg. 74)

http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/flash_catalog/2011_SureFire_Catalog-revB.pdf


----------



## Illum

One of these days I'm really going to have to focus on getting meself a M3 head. The seraph P7 is cool but definitely not suitable for pocket carry.


----------



## chnzwh

Found a NIB one a while ago, I'm lovin' it :thumbsup:


----------



## redwolf698

Just simply wow. That's a hell of a commitment to luminosity there. I see a few things I recognize, but man, that's a hell of a lot of stuff.




Size15's said:


> There were two versions of the pre-finned "M3" (Z46) bezel
> I can't find my M3 bezel lineup photo so this will have to do for now:


----------



## T45

The pity is that Surefire has stopped making most of what's in this picture.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice collection there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's

It didn't stop there...


----------



## RI Chevy

Ut oh. Only a small representative? Nonetheless, it sure is nice!


----------



## T45

If you have a Surefire M3, you *NEED* a Malkoff MD10 LED Module. Get One. Today.


----------



## angelofwar

That's the first pic I've seen of one, TK45! Thanks for sharing...now I really have to get one!


----------



## CLBME

Hi T45- I'm awaiting notification from the Malkoff's when they are back in stock. What's your sense of relation to the MN11 or -10? I recently picked up a MN11, which is great. Does the MD10 replicate output? Thanks for your insight.



T4
5;3906774 said:


> If you have a Surefire M3, you *NEED* a Malkoff MD10 LED Module. Get One. Today.


----------



## T45

CBLME, the specs for the LD10 are rated as 250 OTF Lumens for a runtime of 2.5 hours, that's on the Malkoff website. That matches the output of the MN11 and increases the runtime 500% over the incandescent MN11. In the email exchanges I have had with Gene, I think that if there is enough interest, he might come out with a 125 OTF Lumen version, matching the output of the MN10 and should have a runtime of approx 4 hours, a MD10L maybe? The unit I was shipped has a small brass ring with it. That ring goes between the unit and the battery stack, since the first production runs were a little short in overall length. Subsequent units will be corrected. 

My unit has worked beautifully, is a great spotter with a tight center spot, and has a little spill. Remember, the M3 was clearly intended as a thrower and with the MD10 module, it works even better in that role. 

The MD10 has all ready done me some great service. I recently had a sleepless night and went for a walk to try and settle down my nerves and I put my M3 with its new MD10 in my back pocket for any lighting needs I might have along the way. After crossing a bridge on my late night stroll, I saw something on the sidewalk in front of me. Initially I thought it was a cat, but I decided to make sure and lit it up. It was a SKUNK! :sick2: After some hissing and clapping, it scooted off into some nearby overgrowth. Being a flashohlic does have its upside. 

If any of you have a M3 and have been cautious about using it due to costs with the low runtimes of the incandescent bulbs, get a Malkoff MD10. Gene might even come up with a warm version for all you tint heads.


----------



## CLBME

Good evening T45- Thanks a lot for the reply. I did do the lumen comparison when looking at the MD10 but was curious about the beam shape/throw comparing Gene's to the MN11. I wanted to retain the throw of the M3 using the MN11 and that sounds like it's the case. I'm definitely going to grab one when my wallet allows as I really enjoy using the M3. However, just as you noted I tend to use it a bit sparingly due to the battery consumption. I find it's worth it though. 

Well done on the skunk! Nothing worse than being unable to sleep (all too familiar at times).

Thanks again.



T45 said:


> My unit has worked beautifully, is a great spotter with a tight center spot, and has a little spill. Remember, the M3 was clearly intended as a thrower and with the MD10 module, it works even better in that role.


----------



## T45

The Malkoff MD10 is on SALE! $79 down from the usual $99. Get one!


----------



## cland72

Surely this has been covered in the thread already, but for those of you who can't spend the cash on the MD10 and are worried about using up primaries could always use 2x17500 for guilt free lumens...

I picked up an MD10 for my M961 and it is exactly what I was looking for. Haven't had a chance to get it outside in a pitch black environment yet, but so far it seems to have a tight hotspot and I'm anticipating equivalent throw to the MN11.


----------



## jumpstat

Hi all,

The malkoff md10 is very interesting. My m3 is stock but i use 17500 with the valeno xp-g tower module.

Does anyone here have both the valeno and md10 tower? How do they fare with each other? Is it possible to post side by side beam profile please?


----------



## cland72

CLBME said:


> I did do the lumen comparison when looking at the MD10 but was curious about the beam shape/throw comparing Gene's to the MN11. I wanted to retain the throw of the M3 using the MN11 and that sounds like it's the case.



I realized you might have been expecting a response here -- unfortunately I have not had the two side by side outdoors to compare the MD10 to the MN11, but I'm assuming you would actually get a bit more throw from the MN11 strictly based on lumens being equal and giving the nod to the incandescent (which typically offers better throw).

But, my MN11 has been relegated to duty inside my SC2 spares carrier moving forward. The runtime and brightness of the MD10 (IMO) make up for the slight bit of throw it may conceded to the MN11.


----------



## CLBME

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the reply. I've put the MD10 in my cart several times............. but have yet to check out. It seems like a no-brainer but for some reason I keep hesitating. Mostly money at the moment. I agree with your sentiments. The run time far outweighs any issues with throw especially as I run primaries. Let me know what you think though if you run them for a comparison.

Christian



cland72 said:


> I realized you might have been expecting a response here -- unfortunately I have not had the two side by side outdoors to compare the MD10 to the MN11, but I'm assuming you would actually get a bit more throw from the MN11 strictly based on lumens being equal and giving the nod to the incandescent (which typically offers better throw).
> 
> But, my MN11 has been relegated to duty inside my SC2 spares carrier moving forward. The runtime and brightness of the MD10 (IMO) make up for the slight bit of throw it may conceded to the MN11.


----------



## Lodogg2221

CLBME, at the discounted price, it really is a no-brainer. I paid full price and am very happy with it. 
I have yet to get a set of rechargeables to run with it, but will as Im also going to mod my other M3 for use with a Nailbender module...


----------



## cland72

Lodogg2221 said:


> CLBME, at the discounted price, it really is a no-brainer. I paid full price and am very happy with it.
> I have yet to get a set of rechargeables to run with it, but will as Im also going to mod my other M3 for use with a Nailbender module...



LOL, hell the price on the MD10 was so good I thought about buying an M3 to have as a handheld in addition to the M961 in my arsenal. Isn't that sad that I'd build a flashlight around a Malkoff dropin???


----------



## CLBME

Hi Lodogg2221- thanks for the reply. After having responded earlier I've decided it'll be the next Malkoff I buy!



Lodogg2221 said:


> CLBME, at the discounted price, it really is a no-brainer. I paid full price and am very happy with it.
> I have yet to get a set of rechargeables to run with it, but will as Im also going to mod my other M3 for use with a Nailbender module...


----------



## LE6920

M3 group shot, with a L6 in for good measure. Easily one of my favorite lights. Have a user M3 with a Malkoff LED tower in it too. Very nice combo!


----------



## angelofwar

Whoa LE! Very Nice! Is one of those vintage M3's mine? I forgot who I sold it to. Luckily, I was able to get another one (not as nice, but still in excellent shape).


----------



## LE6920

angelofwar said:


> Whoa LE! Very Nice! Is one of those vintage M3's mine? I forgot who I sold it to. Luckily, I was able to get another one (not as nice, but still in excellent shape).



I don't think I got any of them from you, but I recall when you scored that new in the box early M3!! The 2 on the far right are earlier versions, and the 2 on the left are after those. I know there was on more type of early bezel but have no idea when it was used? Must have been in the first 100 or so? I think one of mine is #200ish, so the other bezel must have been a real early variant. Any idea?


----------



## T45

LE6920 said:


> M3 group shot, with a L6 in for good measure. Easily one of my favorite lights. Have a user M3 with a Malkoff LED tower in it too. Very nice combo!



Oh, the bitter envy! That is one excellent selection of M3s.


----------



## LE6920

Ok,

it seems the bezel style below may have been before, not after the versio on the bottom. 

This one below has both the snap in lens on the low # ones and the higher 3 and 4 digit serial # ones. I have this version on a 2 digit serial # snap in lens version.






The version below appears on a non-snap in lens higher 4 serial # light, so I think it actually came after the one above, even though it's encountered less frequently.


----------



## Darien

I think you are correct. The bezel on the top pic is the same as my A00180 light that I bought from AOW, via Ztab .


----------



## LE6920

Darien said:


> I think you are correct. The bezel on the top pic is the same as my A00180 light that I bought from AOW, via Ztab .



Where I am also seeing that bottom style bezel a lot is on M500 series lights. Does anyone have a pic of it on a M3? Maybe it was offered mostly on the M500.


----------



## Mark-60

I just ordered the MD10 mod for my M3. It'll be nice to have the M3 back in the game.


----------



## HotWire

I have an M3 with the SW01. I moved the rings forward making it easier to twist. I can still use the momentary function. Just an idea....


----------



## kelmo

I just picked up one on the Marketplace. In fact it was one of LE6920's. I think I have a lifetime stash of MN10s!


----------



## Mark-60

I received my MD10 and put it in the ol' M3. The beam looks almost identical to my Surefire LX2 on its max setting. It appears to be just a slight bit brighter than the LX2, but not by much. The tint is a cool blue and has less green than the LX2. I like it. I just don't like the incan bulbs for the M3.


----------



## kelmo

I took one camping this last weekend as my primary hand held light. It is surprising how long a set of batteries lasts. I carry it in a V40 holster. It is a very satisfying light. 

kelmo


----------



## cland72

kelmo said:


> I took one camping this last weekend as my primary hand held light. It is surprising how long a set of batteries lasts. I carry it in a V40 holster. It is a very satisfying light.
> 
> kelmo



Were you running the MN10?


----------



## kelmo

Yes I was.


----------



## cland72

Nice. 

I just sent funds for a M3 in GREAT condtion. It comes with the FM27 beam cover, MN10 and MN11 lamps with lanyard. I'm excited! I have the M961 weaponlight and was impressed by the throw, so I'm looking forward to having it in a handheld configuration.


----------



## Brigadier

The MN10 is a great general purpose bulb. Runs great on AW17500's. The only thing I don't like about using those batteries is the protection circuit. There is very little dimming prior to a complete and sudden shut off of the light. That is why I am still hoping for IMR17500's someday.


----------



## kelmo

Thats why I like primaries. You can definitely tell when the end is near as output starts to sag but the beam is still servicable. It's time to change the cells when the light doesn't fire.


----------



## cland72

I got my first (used) M3 over the weekend. It included a FM17 beam cover, lanyard, 3 SF batteries showing 2.99 volts each, and 3 fresh SF 123 cells for $130 shipped. I'm pretty happy with the deal even though the light itself does show some dings on the bezel, but even better I found a Malkoff MD10 on the CPFMP yesterday for a very good price and now it will have a home in my new to me M3.

I really like the light. It is WAY too big for every day pocket use, but it'll be a nice light to keep in the car in case I need something ridiculously bright with great throw.


----------



## angelofwar

cland72 said:


> I got my first (used) M3 over the weekend. It included a FM17 beam cover, lanyard, 3 SF batteries showing 2.99 volts each, and 3 fresh SF 123 cells for $130 shipped. I'm pretty happy with the deal even though the light itself does show some dings on the bezel, but even better I found a Malkoff MD10 on the CPFMP yesterday for a very good price and now it will have a home in my new to me M3.
> 
> I really like the light.* It is WAY too big for every day pocket use*, but it'll be a nice light to keep in the car in case I need something ridiculously bright with great throw.



The only way to carry one "in-style" is how they carry them in the first "Resident Evil"


----------



## cland72

angelofwar said:


> The only way to carry one "in-style" is how they carry them in the first "Resident Evil"



Do you have a screen capture or picture of this? I'm not familiar.


----------



## cland72

Has anyone done outdoor beam shots at distance, comparing the MN10, MN11, MD10, and Veleno Designs LED tower?


----------



## T45

angelofwar said:


> The only way to carry one "in-style" is how they carry them in the first "Resident Evil"



I just watched that movie again, and other than at the beginning where Michelle Rodriquez' character uses a flashlight to check on why the train's power supply is not working, there are no other hand held flashlights used in that movie. Oh, it's available for free viewing on crackle.com


----------



## angelofwar

T45 said:


> I just watched that movie again, and other than at the beginning where Michelle Rodriquez' character uses a flashlight to check on why the train's power supply is not working, there are no other hand held flashlights used in that movie. Oh, it's available for free viewing on crackle.com



While they don't use them the M3's in the movie, they are definitely carrying them (the "Soldiers) , upside down, towards their backs. The one Michelle uses at the beginning, is an old school E2e.

I'll try to get you a screen shot, Cland.


----------



## kelmo

angelofwar said:


> ...The one Michelle uses at the beginning, is an old school E2e.
> 
> I'll try to get you a screen shot, Cland.



You sure AOW? I thought she was using a mini-Mag with the plastic attachment that you bite down on when hot wiring the train. But then again when Ms. Rodriguez is on the screen I tend to get tunnel vision and not pay attention to the other things going on around her!!! Loved her in Avatar but I digress...


----------



## T45

The time stamp for that scene with Michelle Rodriquez is 16:00 to 16:15. Mini mag? Ummm, I would say not due to the machined rings around the body. Older version of an E2e? I couldn't say with certainty.


----------



## angelofwar

T45 said:


> The time stamp for that scene with Michelle Rodriquez is 16:00 to 16:15. Mini mag? Ummm, I would say not due to the machined rings around the body. Older version of an E2e? I couldn't say with certainty.



Yes, it's an old-school (90's...LOL) E2. I wanna say, IIRC, it's also using the old ribbed LED head (KL1).


----------



## T45

angelofwar said:


> Yes, it's an old-school (90's...LOL) E2. I wanna say, IIRC, it's also using the old ribbed LED head (KL1).


 
still waiting.....just what were those M3s being carried in? what scene in the movie did you see that anyway?


----------



## kelmo

T45 said:


> ...just what were those M3s being carried in?...



I carry mine in a SF V40. It was originally designed for the 9AN but it fits pretty well with a Z48 tailcap.


----------



## cland72

Just snagged a M3T on eBay... How well does this throw compared to the M3?

Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


----------



## CLBME

Hi Cland72- I asked this same question a while ago before I bought my M4, when I already have an M3. I believe (could be wrong) that the M4 and M3T use the same head. If I'm right then you will see a definite difference between the two. My M4 clearly throws further than the M3. I really like it. If I'm wrong about the heads ignore me.......

ETA- here's the question I posted:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ire-M3-vs-M4&p=3914365&highlight=#post3914365


----------



## kelmo

The heads are indeed the same.


----------



## cland72

Thanks for the link & info CLBME. 

Here's a question: I currently have a standard M3 with Malkoff MD10. If I bought a MD60 for the M3T, would I get significantly better throw than the M3/MD10 combo?


----------



## Brigadier

The throw is affected by M3 vs. M3T much much more than MD10 vs. MD60.



cland72 said:


> Thanks for the link & info CLBME.
> 
> Here's a question: I currently have a standard M3 with Malkoff MD10. If I bought a MD60 for the M3T, would I get significantly better throw than the M3/MD10 combo?


----------



## cland72

Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear. What kind of difference in throw is there between an M3 and M3T? Assume both are equipped with malkoff drop ins. 

Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


----------



## angelofwar

cland72 said:


> Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear. What kind of difference in throw is there between an M3 and M3T? Assume both are equipped with malkoff drop ins.
> 
> Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo



The M3T will clearly out-throw an M3, due to the larger reflector. It's like a 9P versus a 9P with a turbo-head kit. Or a 12P versus an M4. On a side note, not that it matters, but, I would get an M4 way before I got an M3T.


----------



## cland72

angelofwar said:


> On a side note, not that it matters, but, I would get an M4 way before I got an M3T.



Thanks for the response. I've never had a turbo head on anything so this is my first experience. I got an M3T at a steal, and if it throws much better than my M3 I'll probably list it on CPFMP...

Why the M4 over the M3T?


----------



## kelmo

Better balance in the hand for one thing plus the M4 has a cleaner profile IMHO. If you can find an A19 extender you can convert your M3T to an M4.

As for your MD10 vs MD60 question, as others have stated the larger reflector of an MD60 host will out throw the smaller reflector MD10 host. And don't forget, the MD60 has pumps out 400+ lumens compared to the MD10's 260.


----------



## Rat

ampdude said:


> Z-Tab thank you for posting that!!! Perhaps I am wrong then.. or possibly, the second from the left bezel was on the first hundred lights or so.. or they mixed and matched on the early lights. I will keep an eye on this, but I thought that in addition to ones I've already seen, I saw just the other day an Ebay auction with with one that had a second from the left bezel style, and a lower serial number than mine. I can't seem to find the auction now.



I know it’s been a while but I like trying to work out these puzzles.
Here is an M3 No: A0086 that just sold it also as the same first bezel so maybe they were just a mismatch or even earlier like the first 50.







Gee I just love that M3 in post #20

cheers


----------



## LE6920

Rat said:


> I know it’s been a while but I like trying to work out these puzzles.
> Here is an M3 No: A0086 that just sold it also as the same first bezel so maybe they were just a mismatch or even earlier like the first 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee I just love that M3 in post #20
> 
> cheers




RAT,

It is confusing, I have seen a new in box M3 SN in the 40s with the bezel pictured above. 

It seems both the one above with the groves more toward the body and the with the groves more toward the front of the bezel, were both made with snap in lens and later, ring/screwed retained lens. I cannot seem to determine where any type of transition was made.

It would be easier if one type only had the snap in lens. But it seems both bezels had both styles. 

One thing I do notice is the older 500A weapon lights seem to have the bezel with the rings toward the front. 

I wonder if any of the catalogs will be any help?


----------



## cland72

Found a mint M3T on ebay last week. Couldn't resist... Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Malkoff MD60: does anyone have any experience with one of these units?


----------



## cland72

cland72 said:


> Found a mint M3T on ebay last week. Couldn't resist... Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Malkoff MD60: does anyone have any experience with one of these units?



Bump... anyone?


----------



## kelmo

cland72 said:


> Bump... anyone?



Beuler-Beuler...

I would best describe the beam as a nice tight hotspot with the same dispersion pattern as the MN20 LA. That is the down range the hotspots are equivilent in size per the same distance covered. The beam has a nice corona that one can walk by. It has the typical greenish tint common to Cree emitters. I can easily illuminate an object at 150 meters. I currently use my MD60 in an M6.


----------



## Snacks

I have an M3T and love the light. It's a bit difficult to edc due to the larger head. The M4 does feel better balanced due to the longer length. I prefer the m3 with the z46 head at the moment and that's how i'm using it as of now with rechargeables. The reason i like the M3 in general is how the body fits nicely in the hand. 

I don't have much experience with the malkoff units so i can't help you there but have been contemplating getting an md60 to run the tubo head on my m3.


----------



## beach honda

I'm currently trying to find an M3. Newer version with scalloped bezel. Anyone know of any decent finds?


----------



## cland72

kelmo said:


> Beuler-Beuler...
> 
> I would best describe the beam as a nice tight hotspot with the same dispersion pattern as the MN20 LA. That is the down range the hotspots are equivilent in size per the same distance covered. The beam has a nice corona that one can walk by. It has the typical greenish tint common to Cree emitters. I can easily illuminate an object at 150 meters. I currently use my MD60 in an M6.



Excellent, thanks for the info!


----------



## BenChiew

beach honda said:


> I'm currently trying to find an M3. Newer version with scalloped bezel. Anyone know of any decent finds?



Scalloped bezel only comes with the turbo head in the M3T. No?


----------



## BenChiew

cland72 said:


> Found a mint M3T on ebay last week. Couldn't resist... Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Malkoff MD60: does anyone have any experience with one of these units?



I also got a M3T thru eBay and have pulled the trigger on a MD60. Unfortunately the MD60 is not here just yet. It would not be too long and I can give you an idea.


----------



## cland72

Benchiew said:


> Scalloped bezel only comes with the turbo head in the M3T. No?



The scallops on my M3 are pretty pronounced... Almost like a defender bezel. Much more so than my M3T.

(Pic is not mine, just found online)

Thanks for the head's up on the MD60. I've been hovering over the "add to cart" button for a few days, so please report back when you get yours and have a chance to check it out.

*edit: my impatience got the best of me and I ordered an MD60. Looking forward to checking it out.*


----------



## Brigadier

I run an MD60 in my M6 that I keep in my truck, purely for the runtime. The beam/tint is fine, just not near as nice as an MN15.


----------



## BenChiew

cland72 said:


> The scallops on my M3 are pretty pronounced... Almost like a defender bezel. Much more so than my M3T.
> 
> (Pic is not mine, just found online)
> 
> Thanks for the head's up on the MD60. I've been hovering over the "add to cart" button for a few days, so please report back when you get yours and have a chance to check it out.
> 
> *edit: my impatience got the best of me and I ordered an MD60. Looking forward to checking it out.*



Good for you. Maybe you can give me an idea first since you are closer to Gene. Cheers my friend.


----------



## mcoccia

cland72 said:


> Found a mint M3T on ebay last week. Couldn't resist... Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Malkoff MD60: does anyone have any experience with one of these units?



I just purchased a M3T and also an M2 from Optics Planet. I assume that these are new old stock items. They have been shipped so I'm very keen to see what actually arrives.

They also claim to have the M3 and M4's in stock.


----------



## Brigadier

mcoccia said:


> I just purchased a M3T and also an M2 from Optics Planet. I assume that these are new old stock items. They have been shipped so I'm very keen to see what actually arrives.
> 
> They also claim to have the M3 and M4's in stock.



Thanks for the tip. I just snagged an M3T from there today.


----------



## Rat

mcoccia said:


> I just purchased a M3T and also an M2 from Optics Planet. I assume that these are new old stock items. They have been shipped so I'm very keen to see what actually arrives.
> 
> They also claim to have the M3 and M4's in stock.




It will be interesting to see what M2 turns up. You would think it will be the latest version made not the earlier ribbed head version that is pictured.
Please let us know when you get them.

thanks


----------



## mcoccia

No worries. It will be about a week away since I am also in Australia.


----------



## d337944

mcoccia said:


> I just purchased a M3T and also an M2 from Optics Planet. I assume that these are new old stock items. They have been shipped so I'm very keen to see what actually arrives.
> 
> They also claim to have the M3 and M4's in stock.



Hey there mate, so this dealer actually ships to Oz? I checked with them before and they told me "no".

Thanks
d337944


----------



## Rat

I


d337944 said:


> Hey there mate, so this dealer actually ships to Oz? I checked with them before and they told me "no". Thanks d337944





I am thinking he has a US address. As they would not even ship me out surefire-T shirts about a year ago. They also told me they cannot ship surefire out side of the US and refunded my payment.

We will wait and see what Mcoccia has to say.



cheers


----------



## mcoccia

Yes I have a US address. I use MYUSA in Florida. For about $60 per year it saves a lot of grief and allows me to buy from virtually anywhere that accepts Paypal or permits different billing and shipping addresses.


----------



## d337944

Good guess Rat, and cheers for the confirmation mcoccia.

Yeah I may have to look into MYUSA or something, otherwise we Aussies are missing out on great priced Surefire stuff like the M3 here!

Cheers
d337944


----------



## Rat

The famous M3 Serial # A00180 now lives down under 

You got to love CPF this M3 has had four different CPF members enjoy owning it at one stage and now it is my turn. This light is still in its mint condition as it was on the first page.
Very happy thanks.







cheers


----------



## archimedes

Rat said:


> The famous M3 Serial # A00180 now lives down under
> 
> You got to love CPF this M3 has had four different CPF members enjoy owning it at one stage and now it is my turn. This light is still in its mint condition as it was on the first page.
> Very happy thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



... and still has the tag attached ... :lolsign:


----------



## LE6920

Very nice M3!



Rat said:


> The famous M3 Serial # A00180 now lives down under
> 
> You got to love CPF this M3 has had four different CPF members enjoy owning it at one stage and now it is my turn. This light is still in its mint condition as it was on the first page.
> Very happy thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers


----------



## Rat

Yes I am pretty blessed to have scored that light very happy.

I also have a NIB M3T crosshair logo as well. Same mint condition never used with box and all the paper work it’s a very nice light as well.







Here is my whole gang of M3’s the one on the left is a very dark HA serial No:A00619 it is used but not a mark or a single bit of ano missing real good condition. Second from the right is the only non-crosshair serial No:A07613. I need some parts for the other dark HA old crosshair body serial No:A00527 it has a miss printed crosshair logo it was printed to long. So maybe this was the first of the dark HA M3's and they stuffed up the first logo ? 






 
cheers


----------



## LE6920

Rat, the 4th from left with the Z48 tailcap. what serial number range is that one? That is the one style bezel M3 version I am missing. I have seen that bezel on the older logo like yours and also the newer style logo. 

Very nice M3T cross-hair as well!


----------



## Brigadier

I just received my M3T-CB from Opticsplanet Thursday. I really like it. It fits the hand better than the M6, IMO, and the MN15 emits a beautiful beam. The only negative is the lack of anti-roll built in.


----------



## LE6920

Brigadier said:


> I just received my M3T-CB from Opticsplanet Thursday. I really like it. It fits the hand better than the M6, IMO, and the MN15 emits a beautiful beam. The only negative is the lack of anti-roll built in.



Was it the new SF logo, or the older version Logo? I was tempted to pick one up.


----------



## Brigadier

LE6920 said:


> Was it the new SF logo, or the older version Logo? I was tempted to pick one up.


----------



## Rat

LE6920 said:


> Rat, the 4th from left with the Z48 tailcap. what serial number range is that one? That is the one style bezel M3 version I am missing. I have seen that bezel on the older logo like yours and also the newer style logo.
> 
> Very nice M3T cross-hair as well!



Hi 
It is serial No:A07613 I should of removed the Z48 tail cap and put the [FONT=&quot]original[/FONT] tail cap back on for the pic.
Cheers


----------



## angelofwar

Rat said:


> The famous M3 Serial # A00180 now lives down under
> 
> You got to love CPF this M3 has had four different CPF members enjoy owning it at one stage and now it is my turn. This light is still in its mint condition as it was on the first page.
> Very happy thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



Very nice Rat! I can almost feel a tear swelling up...almost...I was tempted to keep the tag...LOL! Glad it has a good home!


----------



## mcoccia

I just received my M3TCB and M2 from OpticsPlanet. The M2 is the newer model not the ribbed bezel type as shown.


----------



## Rat

mcoccia said:


> I just received my M3TCB and M2 from OpticsPlanet. The M2 is the newer model not the ribbed bezel type as shown.



Thanks for the update. You cannot go wrong for that price.

cheers


----------



## hurricane

You guys inspired me. I've always been partial to the aesthetics of the M3 and managed to grab the last M3-CB in town. With their discontinued status, you have to jump on them. What a sweet light, just need to get a Malkoff MD10. I think I'll need an M2 as well.


----------



## hurricane

Does anyone know where I could get an M3 bezel wrench. I've looked around on CPF, the one individual who made them [from delrin] hasn't been online for quite some time. The lens on my brand-new M3 was installed sloppily and the outer gasket [seems like it's made from nylon or some other harder material] isn't flush with the bezel ... i.e. it's bulging in a couple of spots. Just thought I'd fix-it-up b/c I'm that kind of person. :laughing:


----------



## beach honda

This thread prompted me To sell my jetbeam TCR-1 to fund an M3-CB. Any pointers on what battery/bulb config to run besides the 3x123 setup? I prefer rechargeables and am also considering a Malkoff MD10. 

Thanks


----------



## scout24

2x17500's with the MD10 works nicely according to what I've read...


----------



## beach honda

Thanks bubba!


----------



## cland72

scout24 said:


> 2x17500's with the MD10 works nicely according to what I've read...



2x17500 will also let you run the MN10 incan bulb in case you want to switch out from time to time.


----------



## Brigadier

beach honda said:


> This thread prompted me To sell my jetbeam TCR-1 to fund an M3-CB. Any pointers on what battery/bulb config to run besides the 3x123 setup? I prefer rechargeables and am also considering a Malkoff MD10.
> 
> Thanks



17500 and MN10 LA


----------



## beach honda

MINE!!






Its AWESOME! Now for the 17500s to run the MN10. This and the "M2" ribbed style are my favorite bezel variants for the M3. I love these crenellations and the build quality is tremendous.
Opinions on the triad tailcap? Keep it or ditch it? Number one choice would be an SW01, next would be a GanP, then RPM SW01 style. PK designed Surefires > newer design Surefires IMO.


----------



## cland72

Are any of you guys having problems running 2x17500 AW and the Malkoff MD10? 

Mine seems to have intermittent contact: if I shake the light, the contact isn't 100%. However, if I run the same batteries with the MN10/11, I have no problems at all.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Have any of you guys looked at trying to mod the LED on the MD10?
I like the drop in but it's a bit cool. It looks like the whole drop in is potted and not sure how the LED is wired in.


----------



## beach honda

Chris: did you use the spacer ring that gene includes? Has anyone else reported a similar problem?

SOYCD: it looks like a swap I wouldn't want to try, especially with the whole warranty thing. But I do agree, a warm tint version would be very sweet. Perhaps even a neutral or warm XML?

Thoughts?


----------



## Illum

beach honda said:


> Chris: did you use the spacer ring that gene includes? Has anyone else reported a similar problem?
> 
> SOYCD: it looks like a swap I wouldn't want to try, especially with the whole warranty thing. But I do agree, a warm tint version would be very sweet. Perhaps even a neutral or warm XML?
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm eager to suggest the Nichia 219 bandwagon, I have yet to buy the MD10. Picked up a Z46 recently and ordered an LF-HO-M3. Sure enough, doesn't work with 17500s, so not much of a guilt free setup... but its certainly cheaper than the MN10 with shipping


----------



## beach honda

Update





M3-R
-MN10 LA
-Battle tested SW01 Fatty 
-AW17500 x 2
-J.C. Lanyard

There are many like it, but this one is mine. Enjoying the warm Incan goodness.


----------



## cland72

beach honda said:


> Chris: did you use the spacer ring that gene includes? Has anyone else reported a similar problem?



Sorry I missed this question -- I tried using the spacer, but as a result the bezel would not screw down all the way onto the body.

I'm thinking it could be due to the design of the spring on the MD10. Not sure if stretching it slightly might help, but it runs fine on primaries.

Great looking M3 by the way! That "broken in" tailcap looks awesome.


----------



## T45

Beach Honda...Like your lanyard! "Battle Tested" :twothumbs


----------



## ABTOMAT

I just picked up an M3T the other day. Probably not going to keep it, but I sure like the design. Wish the M3LT/UB3T was this compact.


----------



## beach honda

Redacted


----------



## cland72

Yep, I've had issues, but primarily with li-ions. I often have to shake it to get it to light up with 2 x 17500. Haven't noticed it with primaries though.


----------



## S1LVA

Some lights/battery combos may require a shim. I bought an MD10 from the very first batch and had the same problem. If you didn't recieve a shim from Gene, I'm sure he will send you one if you ask.

S1LVA


----------



## cland72

We've both tried the shim and unfortunately it doesn't help. 

Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


----------



## beach honda

Gene told me to place the supplied shim between drop in and body. I tried, but reproduced the same results.

I personally think its an issue with the spring, but I'm no engineer :shrug:

Sucks because I want the bulletproof nature of the malkoff, but I will use the MN10 for now. It looks like the Veleno designs tower has a better spring setup. Could this make a difference?


----------



## benm11

Beach Honda....I have 2 M3 setups with the MD10 from Malkoff. I too had an issue with that on one of the lights. I had stretched the spring significantly on one of the MD10's because I was using it in a M962 and it needed the extra length to reach the batteries. When I moved this MD10 to the M3, I started getting intermittent problems. So I compressed the spring which helped some. What I found to help the most was to put the brass washer on top of the battery tube of the M3 so the spring of the MD10 goes through it. Thus it is completing the circuit for the negative side of the battery. After that, my M3 was rock solid and no more problems!

Could you maybe post a picture of the MD10, and the M3 body, tailcap with batteries so we can see how far up they go!
Feel free to pm me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## cland72

I just used a spring from a Solarforce P60 drop in (instead of the shim supplied by Gene) and the contact issues seem to have vanished, at least momentarily. Beach Honda, see if this helps you (assuming you have an extra spring laying around).


----------



## beach honda

Sold my MD10. Not because it was defective, rather I prefer not to "tweak" anything to get it to function properly. No fault of either manufacturer, I just want rock solid bulletproof from the start. Time to stock up on MN10 bulbs :devil:


----------



## LightJunk

Manage to get these off *bay. I like them old style.


----------



## beach honda

Holy crap! Those are SWEET! We have similar taste in M3 styling! Only wish I had the $


----------



## Stellar_00

And both of them came with such sweet SW02's from fleabay??? Nice cherry pickin!


----------



## LightJunk

No the SW02s were from CPFMP.


----------



## Dr Jekell

I recently purchased a Surefire M3 (along with a E1L).

I am guessing it was made around 2001 as that is what the paperwork has on it and the condition of the packaging & the state of the lube on the threads.

My next purchase will be a Malkof M10, then a Lumens Factory P7 M Head.


----------



## beach honda

Bumping this thread in hopes of more pictures, M3 real world use stories, and modifications.


----------



## She is...

here...my m3 family.
m3 cb with malkoff md 10...m3 old pin bezel...m3t~


----------



## eg1977

*M3 #A02301*

Sold it on marketplace several months ago


----------



## T45

*Re: M3 #A02301*

I love the old ribbed barrel design for the M3 and M2. I had wanted to get that version of the M3, but I got the newer version at a great price. Will get the old version when I can find one and have the funds.


----------



## ASH556

Hey guys, I found this forum and thread while doing some research about my Surefire M3. I've had it sitting on my dresser since I bought it probably 7 or 8 years ago (maybe even 9). I got it at the time because everyone was running the M96 weapon lights and I wanted a handheld that would match. There it's sat ever since. I was thinking about trading it or upgrading it to something else and came across this thread. Thought I could add some more pictures:

This pic was shortly after I got it:





This is last month with my HD gun:




And with my EDC older design Surefire E2:








Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm

ETA: Images re-sized, my apologies!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Welcome to CPF. Excellent first post. 
since your PM (private message) isn't yet available, I'll openly state that if you decide to sell either/both of these lights, I'm interested.


----------



## T45

WOW! Excellent post ASH556! Love that!


----------



## ASH556

Thanks for the welcome, and glad you guys like it! I did end up selling the light and getting an X300 with DG switch for the pistol, but here are a few more pics of the M3:


----------



## cland72

The M3 is the one light I have that is pretty awesome at everything -- it is big enough where you could use it in a non-flashlight manner (not going to say what I'm thinking because mods wouldn't be happy), it can switch from 3xprimaries to 2x17500's without altering the body or lamp, and it is big enough where it provides a great grip, but still fits easily in your pocket.

I really like that I can run 17500's in it, but if they run out I can just pop in some primaries and be good to go. I could do the same in my 9P, but it with all the P60 drop ins available I just keep it LED for runtime. My M3 is the one light that stays incan.


----------



## beach honda

+1 my M3 stays Incan as well. It stays loaded with primaries now and it sits with my shotgun which stays loaded with brenneke slugs...both tools ready for anything.

this is my laser beam and this...is...my BOOMSTICK!

thanks Eric, for the spare MN10 LAs

cb


----------



## Rat

Does anybody know if the old snap in lens can be replaced ? I just got an old M3 but some how the owner who purchased it new years ago scratched the lens. He said he has no idea how it happened because he never used it. The rest of the light is in great condition with not a mark or scratch on it at all.

This is it here





The same guy had a new in box never used M3 with a lower serial number in mint condition and it also still has the tag :thumbsup: 
Its almost as good as the famous A00180 on the first page but it has the out line logo and different bezel serial number A00480.

I will post a picture of it soon.

cheers


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. I take it that you bought both!  Nice find.


----------



## Eric242

The M3 is one of my favourite Surefire designs, together with the C2 and L5. Here is a picture of mine, 3 stock and 3 legos.







Eric


----------



## LumensMaximus

:thumbsup: Nice!!


----------



## jamesmtl514

So much want. Those are some beauties!


----------



## archimedes

Eric242 said:


> The M3 is one of my favourite Surefire designs, together with the C2 and L5. Here is a picture of mine, 3 stock and 3 legos....
> Eric



That last one, with the Triad and Moddoolar tube, looks especially sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

Eric the two lego's on the right are amazing :thumbsup:





RI Chevy said:


> Wow. I take it that you bought both!  Nice find.



Yes I got them both  Pic's coming soon note the dust on that M3 it's nice and clean now.
The same guy had two M6's NIB low 300's serial numbers crosshair also. He said he's father purchased them years ago for the family to go camping but it never happen and they had been sitting in a wardrobe for years. A collectors dream score.

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514

Rat said:


> ...
> The same guy had *two *M6's NIB low 300's serial numbers crosshair also. [...] A collectors dream score.
> 
> cheers


Sharing is caring 
I have 2 M3s
2 M4s
And 1 M6...
.....


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Sharing is caring
> I have 2 M3s
> 2 M4s
> And 1 M6...
> .....


Hi James you are so correct sharing is caring or is it trading is sharing :thinking:

I already have a cross hair M6 the serial number is a little higher A000423. I took some pictures of it the other day when you asked me to take some pictures of my collection. I have not posted the pics as of yet. I thought I would give everybody a break as I have been posting too many images lately.


I purchased these last finds M6's & M3’s with the sole purpose of trading. I have been talking with Brain and it looks like he will be taking one of the M6's and there is also another SF collector “Sleeper collector” that has a light I would like and we are still negotiating a deal. So sadly looks like they are both spoken for at the moment.

One of the two M3’s has a bezel that I do not have so I now will be keeping that one and the other one (pic above) which I already had traded before I even got the light turned up with a scratch on the lens so need to try and fix that first.


I will let you know if any of the deals do not happen.

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks Will! 
I understand. And I'm anxiously waiting.


----------



## ampdude

Friggin' awesome Rat. Any old school aluminum body Surefire with the crosshair logo is a gem IMO.


----------



## hurricane

Just posted this in the LED forum too:

Quick question for you guys regarding the Malkoff MD10 ...

I recently purchased an M3 Combatlight and would like to install an MD10. It sports a Cree XP-G and pumps-out 260 lumens for 2.5 hrs on 3 CR123s. Comparatively, the M61 [P60 drop-in] uses and XP-G2, pumps-out 300 lumens and has a run time of 2 hrs [on 2 CR123s]. My question is this, given the extra voltage that the M3 is capable of [3x CR123], shouldn't the MD10 be using a higher output/more efficient emitter ... at least as good as the M61? Is the MD10 just an outdated design on the verge of an update. Basically, I just want to know when the best time to buy is as it's an expensive drop-in. I purchased an M60 just before the M61 was released and would like to refrain from doing that again [if possible]. I'm not particularly up-to-date on the latest LED trends so I apologize for my ignorance.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lodogg2221

hurricane said:


> Just posted this in the LED forum too:
> 
> Quick question for you guys regarding the Malkoff MD10 ...
> 
> I recently purchased an M3 Combatlight and would like to install an MD10. It sports a Cree XP-G and pumps-out 260 lumens for 2.5 hrs on 3 CR123s. Comparatively, the M61 [P60 drop-in] uses and XP-G2, pumps-out 300 lumens and has a run time of 2 hrs [on 2 CR123s]. My question is this, given the extra voltage that the M3 is capable of [3x CR123], shouldn't the MD10 be using a higher output/more efficient emitter ... at least as good as the M61? Is the MD10 just an outdated design on the verge of an update. Basically, I just want to know when the best time to buy is as it's an expensive drop-in. I purchased an M60 just before the M61 was released and would like to refrain from doing that again [if possible]. I'm not particularly up-to-date on the latest LED trends so I apologize for my ignorance.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Gene could better answer it, but the heat sinking on the M3 is not as efficient as the 6P style when using an LED. If you could make better contact with the body, a better emitter or more current could be put to the emitter, but as it is, it cant be easily done and prevent heat buildup.


----------



## cland72

Lodogg2221 said:


> Gene could better answer it, but the heat sinking on the M3 is not as efficient as the 6P style when using an LED. If you could make better contact with the body, a better emitter or more current could be put to the emitter, but as it is, it cant be easily done and prevent heat buildup.



You pretty much nailed it. It's an issue of heat transfer away from the LED. I suppose the MD10 could be upgraded with an XP-G2, but not sure how much more light you'll get just due to the lack of ability to drive it hard with the heat buildup.


----------



## hurricane

cland72 said:


> You pretty much nailed it. It's an issue of heat transfer away from the LED. I suppose the MD10 could be upgraded with an XP-G2, but not sure how much more light you'll get just due to the lack of ability to drive it hard with the heat buildup.



Thanks cland72 and lodogg. I never would have figured that heat dissipation would be an issue with the M3 largely b/c it's a bigger light and those "fins" on the shock-absorbing head give the illusion of awesome heat dissipation. Based on what you both are saying, there must not be much "contact" between the drop-in and the host for effective conduction/dissipation. Am I reading you both correctly?


----------



## cland72

hurricane said:


> Thanks cland72 and lodogg. I never would have figured that heat dissipation would be an issue with the M3 largely b/c it's a bigger light and those "fins" on the shock-absorbing head give the illusion of awesome heat dissipation. Based on what you both are saying, there must not be much "contact" between the drop-in and the host for effective conduction/dissipation. Am I reading you both correctly?



Correct. It is a combination of the way the drop in sits in the body (and lack of contact), and the majority of the contact is with the shock absorbing bezel, which is terrible for heat transfer.


----------



## Brigadier

Which proves that the awesome M3 is best suited to how it was designed - as an incan!!!!


----------



## konig

If you can make a led-tower with an angel contact-surface you would get pretty god heatsink.
In this simulation I applied 6W of heating power to the contact-surface to the body where the led-tower would sit.
The outside of the body has a heat transfer coefficient of 20 W/m^2*K(air). Remember this is without a head and a tailcap and only convective cooling.


----------



## ahmetsinav

I traded away my M3 head when I upgraded it with a LF P7 head. Now that there are so many other crazy bright LEDs out there I'm going to try to set it up again as an Incan original. This thread has me even more motivated!

REGARDS
Sahibinden


----------



## cland72

ahmetsinav said:


> I traded away my M3 head when I upgraded it with a LF P7 head. Now that there are so many other crazy bright LEDs out there I'm going to try to set it up again as an Incan original. This thread has me even more motivated!
> 
> REGARDS
> Sahibinden



I really liked my M3, but there were really only two options: MD10 from Malkoff, or run it in incan format. The MD10 I had wasn't 100% reliable (some contact issues that I never was able to resolve), so after many troubleshooting attempts I finally sold the MD10, and then realized that I might as well just keep my 9P as my solution for going back and forth easily from LED to incan.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

I recently came across a NIP SF M3 in a drawer that I had bought a couple of years ago mistakenly thinking that it would take an M60 dropin.

I put a CustomLites (aka Nailbender) D36 dropin with a Nichia 4500K 219 emitter in the M3 and I'm very pleased. The light has a great warm beam and runs cool for a long time on two AW RCR 17500's with three CR123A's as a backup option.

The CustomLites D36 module includes a replacement reflector that seems to help with the heat dissipation issue.


----------



## Lodogg2221

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I recently came across a NIP SF M3 in a drawer that I had bought a couple of years ago mistakenly thinking that it would take an M60 dropin.
> 
> I put a CustomLites (aka Nailbender) D36 dropin with a Nichia 4500K 219 emitter in the M3 and I'm very pleased. The light has a great warm beam and runs cool for a long time on two AW RCR 17500's with three CR123A's as a backup option.
> 
> The CustomLites D36 module includes a replacement reflector that seems to help with the heat dissipation issue.



I keep telling myself Im going to do that with my more beat up, newer M3 and put the MD10 in the older M3, but I just never get around to it.
Well, that and I really dont know much about what emitter Id want to put in it, because I dont know all that much about the individual emitters....lol. 
But I do have a charger now, so running rechargeables instead of primaries (which was the original issue I had with the mod) isnt an issue now.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

The CustomLites D36 dropin installation does require removal of the M3 bezel, lens and washers/spacers, my M3 head was somewhat difficult to disassemble with a custom bezel tool. Looks like the MD10 installs much easier, just like the original incandescent bulb.

The 4500K Nichia 219 gives the M3 a nice nostalgic incandescent looking tint.


----------



## Brigadier

Over two years since I started this thread, and I still use my M3s quite a bit. It is just the perfect combination of size and output. I am now running a LF EO-M3 off 2 17500's and it still rocks. Oh yeah, I am still running my second M3, bored to 18mm, with the MN11 and IMR18500's and loving it. It is one heck of a pocket rocket.

Since the start of this thread I have purchased an M3T and 2 M6's. The lack of anti-roll on the M3T was disappointing, but it is a great light. The M6's are great powerhouses. But when I want a nice incan for around the house, the M3 still fits the bill.


----------



## Brigadier

Just picked up one of RPM's Ti bezels. Nice DNA collector.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Beautiful!!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Brigadier said:


> Just picked up one of RPM's Ti bezels. Nice DNA collector.



What is the M3 sitting on? Looks interesting...


----------



## Brigadier

A window from a test door that my company made right after 9/11 for B737's. Those are .44 Mag slugs. I did the testing.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very cool. Looks like it passed the test


----------



## Blaid

Hi, I am new to this forum but have had an M3 for years. I never realized there were so many ways to make it better! Great information.


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the forum! :welcome:


----------



## Brigadier

M3 triple play


----------



## Funny monkey 7

Hey guys! I'm new to the forum. I'm wanting to get into a M3 and do a led mod. But most M3's I'm finding for sale are close to 200. And that's more then I wanna spend. Anyone know where I could find one cheaper? Like 100?


----------



## Brigadier

Funny monkey 7 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to the forum. I'm wanting to get into a M3 and do a led mod. But most M3's I'm finding for sale are close to 200. And that's more then I wanna spend. Anyone know where I could find one cheaper? Like 100?



Honestly, if you want an LED light in the M3 size, there are better alternatives out there for the money. But then again, I am a die hard incan guy, so I like my M3's to run that way.


----------



## JCD

Brigadier said:


> I am a die hard incan guy, so I like my M3's to run that way.



How does the M3's beam compare to the beam of a 9P/C3 with a P90?


----------



## Brigadier

JCD said:


> How does the M3's beam compare to the beam of a 9P/C3 with a P90?



Better throw due to the larger diameter reflector.


----------



## Funny monkey 7

Brigadier said:


> Honestly, if you want an LED light in the M3 size, there are better alternatives out there for the money. But then again, I am a die hard incan guy, so I like my M3's to run that way.


Are there some good incans I can put in a m3? Just picked one up. I'm wanting to make it a good thrower. And I love the warm color of incans


----------



## Tana

Brigadier said:


> M3 triple play



OK, M3 is now my officially favorite 3xCR123 setup... which I will probably never have... these are as rare as they can be...


----------



## Brigadier

Funny monkey 7 said:


> Are there some good incans I can put in a m3? Just picked one up. I'm wanting to make it a good thrower. And I love the warm color of incans



I find the Lumens Factory bulbs to throw better than the stock SF bulbs.


----------



## cland72

Tana said:


> OK, M3 is now my officially favorite 3xCR123 setup... which I will probably never have... these are as rare as they can be...



They really aren't THAT hard to find, but when you find them, price can range from $100 up to $200. Keep up hope!

I especially love the M3, 9P, C3, etc because you can run 2x17500 (or 2x18500 in bored hosts) and swap back and forth between rechargeables and primaries without changing the bulb or body.


----------



## Funny monkey 7

Brigadier said:


> I find the Lumens Factory bulbs to throw better than the stock SF bulbs.



cool thanks! I just ordered one from lite hound. I still want todo an led mod in it but I have to recover from buying the m3 first lol


----------



## Tana

cland72 said:


> They really aren't THAT hard to find, but when you find them, price can range from $100 up to $200. Keep up hope!
> 
> I especially love the M3, 9P, C3, etc because you can run 2x17500 (or 2x18500 in bored hosts) and swap back and forth between rechargeables and primaries without changing the bulb or body.



Thanks to an old member here, I almost became a proud owner of M3... but my list of wanted items is so long now and no way M3 can suddenly jump in front...  But it's on the list...

You know what they say... the more you wait and anticipate for it, the more you appreciate it once you finally have it...


----------



## Brigadier

Funny monkey 7 said:


> cool thanks! I just ordered one from lite hound. I still want todo an led mod in it but I have to recover from buying the m3 first lol



I find the M3 with the LF HO-M3 and AW17500's a great combo.

But for a real pocket rocket, have that M3 bored and run the SF MN11 off IMR18500's!!! In this pic, L to R:

LF HO-M3 AW17500, LF HO-M3T AW17500, MN11 IMR18500


----------



## Funny monkey 7

Brigadier said:


> I find the M3 with the LF HO-M3 and AW17500's a great combo.
> 
> But for a real pocket rocket, have that M3 bored and run the SF MN11 off IMR18500's!!! In this pic, L to R:
> 
> LF HO-M3 AW17500, LF HO-M3T AW17500, MN11 IMR18500



ok, with aw17500's how many do I run? 2 with a spacer?


----------



## cland72

Funny monkey 7 said:


> ok, with aw17500's how many do I run? 2 with a spacer?



Just two, no spacer required. 2x17500 is the same length as 3xCR123


----------



## Funny monkey 7

cland72 said:


> Just two, no spacer required. 2x17500 is the same length as 3xCR123


 
Wow nice! Thanks for all the help guys! I'm new to modding flash lights. So I'm still learning.


----------



## Rat

I was just reading this thread and seen I promised a photo of the old stock NIB M3 I scored.
It's a little late but here it is. Look close it has the uber rare bezel. This bezel has the snap out lens with the marks on the bottom section of the bezel.






Pics of the whole cross-hair gang coming soon.

:wave:


----------



## scsmith

My first M3 came in the mail yesterday. It's also my first larger diameter reflector Surefire. The throw that reflector gives the 125 lumen MN10 is amazing. Now I can't wait to run a Nailbender D36 XM-L2 in it, and a one of his D36 XP-G2 pills in the spare M3 head I bought online. This light may be starting me down the 9P / C3 path too. I guess I have to have some vice.


----------



## Iron Richard

New member with an M3 question. read in this thread, "you can run 2x17500 (or 2x18500 in bored hosts)." Can you elaborate on bored hosts?


----------



## ampdude

You have to have someone bore out the internal diameter of the body to fit 18mm cells then you can run the fatter cells. I don't recommend it, as there are 18mm aftermarket bodies available, and it makes the 17mm and CR123A batteries rattle in the body, and makes the body weaker. I've never been disappointed with 17mm rechargeable cells, and they are a little easier on the lamp assemblies as well than the 18mm ones. And I hate bodies where CR123A's rattle in. Sometimes this causes flicker with the emitter or lamp assembly as well as the connection is not as tight.


----------



## ampdude

Nice light Rat, is that serial #480? Mine has the same type of bezel and body, but is almost 1000 numbers higher.

I had another one just like it, but stupidly sold it many years ago or I would have two crosshairs M3's.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

ampdude said:


> Nice light Rat, is that serial #480? Mine has the same type of bezel and body, but is almost 1000 numbers higher.
> 
> I had another one just like it, but stupidly sold it many years ago or I would have two crosshairs M3's.



I just saw a couple of old M3s go for big bucks ($300/$400+) on Ebay. I hope that is not the current market value...


----------



## jamesmtl514

Well it depends for which model and its condition.
I'll pay 300 for a mint crosshairs M3 in box


----------



## eg1977

Steve in SoCal said:


> I just saw a couple of old M3s go for big bucks ($300/$400+) on Ebay. I hope that is not the current market value...



I just saw a new in unopened box crosshairs M6 Magnum sell for $180 (buy it now) on ebay. The price on old Surefire lights is being driven high by buyers outside the United States.


----------



## Rat

eg1977 said:


> I just saw a new in unopened box crosshairs M6 Magnum sell for $180 (buy it now) on ebay. The price on old Surefire lights is being driven high by buyers outside the United States.



That was not a Cross-hair. It was a NIB still a great buy. The seller called it SF M6 Vintage but the box was way to late for a crosshair to be inside.

I wish I got it for that price. Ebay is off limits for me lately prices are nuts.

cheers


----------



## MBentz

Well I joined the M3 family today. I won an auction on eBay for a NIB M3 and it arrived today. Nothing old or rare about it, but I had to have it considering the tape on the box hadn't even been cut. A43747 is now mine.

I do have a question for the veteran collectors here. Does boring the body devalue a light?


----------



## Echo63

scsmith said:


> My first M3 came in the mail yesterday. It's also my first larger diameter reflector Surefire. The throw that reflector gives the 125 lumen MN10 is amazing. Now I can't wait to run a Nailbender D36 XM-L2 in it, and a one of his D36 XP-G2 pills in the spare M3 head I bought online. This light may be starting me down the 9P / C3 path too. I guess I have to have some vice.


Wait till you get a millenium turbohead on it !


----------



## jamesmtl514

MBentz said:


> Well I joined the M3 family today. I won an auction on eBay for a NIB M3 and it arrived today. Nothing old or rare about it, but I had to have it considering the tape on the box hadn't even been cut. A43747 is now mine.
> 
> I do have a question for the veteran collectors here. Does boring the body devalue a light?



Congrats! 
boring will devalue the light to collectors. However there are a few people that rather have a bored light.


WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## archimedes

MBentz said:


> Well I joined the M3 family today. I won an auction on eBay for a NIB M3 and it arrived today. Nothing old or rare about it, but I had to have it considering the tape on the box hadn't even been cut. A43747 is now mine.
> 
> I do have a question for the veteran collectors here. Does boring the body devalue a light?



Errm ... actually ... "cutting the tape" already devalued it for the collectors


----------



## cland72

archimedes said:


> Errm ... actually ... "cutting the tape" already devalued it for the collectors



Slightly off topic, but I'm amazed that someone would want a light, but not take it out of the box to play with it.


----------



## archimedes

cland72 said:


> Slightly off topic, but I'm amazed that someone would want a light, but not take it out of the box to play with it.



Personally, I use all of my lights (they are tools, after all), but I think collectors see things differently ....

I still wouldn't bore it, however. This weakens it structurally, and durability is one of the prime features of SureFires. Just too many other options (in terms of battery, dropin, and host alternatives) available to accomplish something similar.


----------



## cland72

archimedes said:


> Personally, I use all of my lights (they are tools, after all), but I think collectors see things differently ....
> 
> I still wouldn't bore it, however. This weakens it structurally, and durability is one of the prime features of SureFires. Just too many other options (in terms of battery, dropin, and host alternatives) available to accomplish something similar.



I agree with you on boring. I bored a Fury because it was already beat up, but I'm extremely hesitant to bore any of my other lights. I just run a 17670 and it works well enough for me.


----------



## MBentz

My thoughts are confirmed. I'll stick to 17500s and 17670s for my SureFires!


----------



## Seavee

New to the forums but not new to the M3, which I've had for about 6 years now. Just ordered Nailbender's D36 drop in with the Cree XML-2. Will post a few "before and after pics". Currently I run an MN11 incan with standard 3 X CR123a's. Will be running the LED with 2 plus a dummy CR123A.

I've looked at a lot of newer LED lights with somewhat similar bodies as the M3, but to date nothing has the "feel" of my M3.

BTW, these forums are awesome and the wealth of information here is just incredible!


----------



## ganymede

Seavee said:


> New to the forums but not new to the M3, which I've had for about 6 years now. Just ordered Nailbender's D36 drop in with the Cree XML-2. Will post a few "before and after pics". Currently I run an MN11 incan with standard 3 X CR123a's. Will be running the LED with 2 plus a dummy CR123A.
> 
> I've looked at a lot of newer LED lights with somewhat similar bodies as the M3, but to date nothing has the "feel" of my M3.
> 
> BTW, these forums are awesome and the wealth of information here is just incredible!



:welcome: Can't wait to see your lights.


----------



## Brigadier

M3 is still my most used light.


----------



## ampdude

Brigadier said:


> M3 is still my most used light.



So you don't EDC a light?


----------



## m4a1usr

Seavee said:


> New to the forums but not new to the M3, which I've had for about 6 years now. Just ordered Nailbender's D36 drop in with the Cree XML-2. Will post a few "before and after pics". Currently I run an MN11 incan with standard 3 X CR123a's. Will be running the LED with 2 plus a dummy CR123A.
> 
> I've looked at a lot of newer LED lights with somewhat similar bodies as the M3, but to date nothing has the "feel" of my M3.
> 
> BTW, these forums are awesome and the wealth of information here is just incredible!



Now that you purchased a D36 drop in you should know they are not a true "Drop in" right? Your going to need an M3 Bezel removal tool from RPM. Than your going to need to understand the disassembly procedure of a Z46 head. You know the Bezel is glued into the head with the "infamous" black goo? And to do the job correctly your going to need to find a retainer to keep the shock foam from collapsing into your newly installed D36 you just installed.? If that does not make sense, wait until you have everything apart. The obvious will be right in front of you.


----------



## Brigadier

ampdude said:


> So you don't EDC a light?



Yes I do, but the pocket light changes now and then. The M3 is always with me in a coat pocket, and the two beside the bed get used around the house much more than the pocket EDC does.


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Just picked up an old-school crosshair style M3 from Kif. This will be my 4th M3.


----------



## stienke

I bought a few minutes ago a brandnew old stock M3 in a shop in the Netherlands , 75 Euro shipped! , the M3 was one of my first Surefires many years ago and sold it , bought one back and sold it too.
now I have one found NIP it will stay there with my other "old" incan lights , still love the incan Surefires!


----------



## stienke

Today I looked at Ebay , M3 combatlight crosshair with box sold for 635 dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric242

Wow, I guess I know where mine (MIB crossshair M3) will go should I ever decide to let it go.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Wow, had to rub my eyes twice...


----------



## Brigadier

Used the heat from my M3/MN11/IMR18500 combo to thaw out the lock on my gas cap this AM. +1 for powerful incans!!


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool!


----------



## stienke

Brigadier said:


> Used the heat from my M3/MN11/IMR18500 combo to thaw out the lock on my gas cap this AM. +1 for powerful incans!!



MN11 with IMR18500 is this brighter as with 3xCR123???


----------



## fivemega

stienke said:


> MN11 with IMR18500 is this brighter as with 3xCR123???



*Brighter and higher chance of instaflash.*


----------



## Brigadier

fivemega said:


> *Brighter and higher chance of instaflash.*



I keep hearing that, but this bulb has been going strong for about a year now....


----------



## Billbo

I have only one M3. So it is a kind of treasure for me. 
I use use a Malkoff MD10 in my M3. I am thinking about to bore it to use 18500er. 

But I am afraid that the wall thickness would be too thin and break under "hard" use. Especially in the middle Part of the lamp. 

Maybe someone has expierence about the wall thickness after boring?


----------



## cland72

Billbo said:


> I have only one M3. So it is a kind of treasure for me.
> I use use a Malkoff MD10 in my M3. I am thinking about to bore it to use 18500er.
> 
> But I am afraid that the wall thickness would be too thin and break under "hard" use. Especially in the middle Part of the lamp.
> 
> Maybe someone has expierence about the wall thickness after boring?



The M3 has a similar minimum wall thickness as a Z2, and there is a video out there in internet land showing a 1/2 ton pickup peeling out on a bored Z2, and the body survived just fine. 

I would assume a bored M3 would still be plenty sturdy enough.


----------



## Billbo

Uff thats sounds sturdy. 

Maybe someone has some measurement facts after boring?


----------



## RI Chevy

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-M-Series%29&p=4355768&viewfull=1#post4355768


----------



## Billbo

Moddoo talks in the Thread above about the wall thickness of the Z3. 



Moddoo said:


> Yes, too thin in the middle,
> There is enough to bore out, but the material left would be too thin to guarantee the structure of it.
> 
> Also, I have found that some lof the SF bodies bores are not quite perfectly concentric with the outside surface from the factory. This greatly increases the chance of a very thin wall and/or a breakthrough while boring.



Through the similiar design of the body it maybe counts for the M3 too?!

Don't want to "kill" my M3...


----------



## cland72

Honestly, if you don't want to risk ruining the M3, I'd get a 9P body, have it bored, then source a C to M adapter. Best of both worlds...


----------



## Illum

I'm with cland72, if you absolutely have to use 18500s, use a 9P body. Cheaper, and alot more generous in material thicknesses. A 9P body is easier to replace than an M3 body


----------



## Billbo

Thanks to both of you. 
I dont will bore it and get a custom body if 17500 runtime isnt enough with a Malkoff MD10.


----------



## MBentz

Just took delivery of this second gen beauty:







Below it is my first M3, which serves as my nightstand light.


----------



## nanchanglang

Yeah Surefire M3 is my favorite and I am looking for Gen 1. Not sure if I can find one in market now.


----------



## stienke

nanchanglang said:


> Yeah Surefire M3 is my favorite and I am looking for Gen 1. Not sure if I can find one in market now.



These are very hard to come by these days , if one pop up they go for big money! , I have seen prices between 300 and 635 dollar :green:


----------



## Rat

nanchanglang said:


> Yeah Surefire M3 is my favorite and I am looking for Gen 1. Not sure if I can find one in market now.




I have a few have you got anything good to trade with ?


:wave:


----------



## tango70601

I just scored a M3T.  After wanting one for several years I finally got it. I hope it's worth it. Especially after I've been using the big LED throwers for a while.


----------



## cland72

tango70601 said:


> I just scored a M3T.  After wanting one for several years I finally got it. I hope it's worth it. Especially after I've been using the big LED throwers for a while.



You'll like it. That MN15 throws very well for being "only" 125 lumens.


----------



## tango70601

I can't wait to do screen shots to compare against dereelights. I have a hunch that I'll be reminded why I loved that warmer light, even if it is less light. I do love the throw kings, but what good is it if I can't understand what I am looking at because the color of light washes out definition. Do you guys know what I mean? 

Probably an old exercise for many here, but here I am coming full circle.

I should probably add: I am already searching for a way to reach free lumens ... ie running the M3 with rechargeable batteries without boring. Any one found a favorite solution? I plan to keep it incan.


----------



## cland72

Don't worry, everyone here has had that revelation at some point (myself included). Be sure you pick up some 17500 lithium ion rechargeables - you can use these in place of 3xCR123 batteries with the MN15 so you don't burn through three cells every hour.


----------



## tango70601

cland72 said:


> Don't worry, everyone here has had that revelation at some point (myself included). Be sure you pick up some 17500 lithium ion rechargeables - you can use these in place of 3xCR123 batteries with the MN15 so you don't burn through three cells every hour.



So, you simply slip in two 17500 (like AW's 17500 protected) in place of the 3xCR123?


----------



## cland72

Yep, very simple and easy way to run your light with the MN15. 

Just don't use them if you have a MN16, since it could shorten the bulb's lifespan.


----------



## tango70601

I fired up my M3T for the first time last night.  Guys try to tell you how amazing - warm - full - that turbo head beam shot is, but it just has to be experienced. I'm in love. I wished I would have committed a long time ago. This light is legendary. 

It has me wondering how the LED SF (M3 and M6) equivalents compare. Could it possible be better?


----------



## cland72

tango70601 said:


> I fired up my M3T for the first time last night.  Guys try to tell you how amazing - warm - full - that turbo head beam shot is, but it just has to be experienced. I'm in love. I wished I would have committed a long time ago. This light is legendary.
> 
> It has me wondering how the LED SF (M3 and M6) equivalents compare. Could it possible be better?



Glad you like it! In my experience the LED versions don't seem to throw as well as the old school incan, despite their lumen ratings being significantly higher.


----------



## BlazerNL

I just picked up my first SF a M3 because i love the design and wanted a flashlight to upgrade and make more peronal.

Really like the light and i'm worried i will get many many more.

Kind regards JP


----------



## Brigadier

tango70601 said:


> I can't wait to do screen shots to compare against dereelights. I have a hunch that I'll be reminded why I loved that warmer light, even if it is less light. I do love the throw kings, but what good is it if I can't understand what I am looking at because the color of light washes out definition. Do you guys know what I mean?
> 
> Probably an old exercise for many here, but here I am coming full circle.
> 
> I should probably add: I am already searching for a way to reach free lumens ... ie running the M3 with rechargeable batteries without boring. Any one found a favorite solution? I plan to keep it incan.



I run my M3T on AW17500's and LF HO-M3T bulb. Killer combo.

My non-bored M3 is powered by AW17500's and runs the MN10.


----------



## jso902

cland72 said:


> Glad you like it! In my experience the LED versions don't seem to throw as well as the old school incan, despite their lumen ratings being significantly higher.


chris, you have to compare the M3T to the M3LT. The TIR lens really helps that LED a lot. the only problem is that the low setting looks a little green. THe high setting is closer to white. 
An M3LT is definitely one search light. 

brigadier, i like your quote. after investing crap loads on leds,
my favorite light is still a nice hot incandescent. 
there's something about it...

as for boring an M3, I did it. It still looks beefy enough for me. 
used a drill, duck tape, various sandpapers and topped it off by honing the unit with an 18mm honing bit. 
After all the time spent and materials purchased... the price gets pretty close to paying a machinist to do it. 
pic 1 with a sf cr123
Pic 2 18650 with a little shadow. FYI, it's a snug fit.
Hope these images help give you an idea of how much you're boring out.









...

before i forget... i wanted to ask the guru's... 
*"why did surefire make an oval shaped beam for the m3?"* was it to augment the hotspot? was it to prevent scatter? or was it a blooper that they just went with?


----------



## fivemega

jso902 said:


> *"why did surefire make an oval shaped beam for the m3?"* was it to augment the hotspot? was it to prevent scatter? or was it a blooper that they just went with?


*Beam shape of reflectorized incandescents, depends on shape and size of filament, shape and size of reflector and texture.
Since shape of mentioned filament is oblong rectangular and scattered by orange peel reflector, therefore final look of beam shape is oval.*


----------



## Brigadier

jso902 said:


> ...
> 
> before i forget... i wanted to ask the guru's...
> *"why did surefire make an oval shaped beam for the m3?"* was it to augment the hotspot? was it to prevent scatter? or was it a blooper that they just went with?



I actually like the oval beam. I find it very useful for scanning an area when the oval is horizontally oriented.


----------



## NEW2LED

Hi, I am new to this forum but have had an M3 for years, serial number A15453. I came here with the intent to look for LED conversion heads. I have read many of the threads about converting the M3 and installing your own LED and emitter. I don't think I am quite ready for that process yet. So I have been reading posts from the past three years looking for either a drop in LED replacement for the incan bulb or a replacement head containing an LED. However, after reading many of the posts in this thread I get the idea that there really isn't a great replacement LED for the M3??? My main goal for converting to LED was a little more lumens and a lot more run time! As a factory setup my M3 eats cr123s quickly. I have seen the posts about the Lumens Factory incan bulbs and the rechargeable batteries. 

Is there a great LED replacement for the M3? And do the Lumens Factory bulbs outperform the expensive Surefire bulbs? Thanks for all the great info.

Rick


----------



## cland72

NEW2LED said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but have had an M3 for years, serial number A15453. I came here with the intent to look for LED conversion heads. I have read many of the threads about converting the M3 and installing your own LED and emitter. I don't think I am quite ready for that process yet. So I have been reading posts from the past three years looking for either a drop in LED replacement for the incan bulb or a replacement head containing an LED. However, after reading many of the posts in this thread I get the idea that there really isn't a great replacement LED for the M3??? My main goal for converting to LED was a little more lumens and a lot more run time! As a factory setup my M3 eats cr123s quickly. I have seen the posts about the Lumens Factory incan bulbs and the rechargeable batteries.
> 
> Is there a great LED replacement for the M3? And do the Lumens Factory bulbs outperform the expensive Surefire bulbs? Thanks for all the great info.
> 
> Rick



Yes, the Malkoff Devices MD10 is an excellent replacement for your M3. It's as easy to install as changing out the bulb.

As for the Lumens Factory bulbs, they perform well, but I don't know that I would say they are better than the Surefire bulbs.

:welcome:


----------



## NEW2LED

*Re: Surefire M3614*



Brigadier said:


> My non-bored M3 is powered by AW17500's and runs the MN10.



Is this your choice for the M3 because of lumen output, or runtime, or both? I am very interested in trying to improve on my M3's output and runtime. But without boring out the body or trying major modifications that are beyond my capabilities.


----------



## stienke

NEW2LED said:


> Is there a great LED replacement for the M3?



Yes there is:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t6-M-series-modules-for-Surefire-M3-M4-and-M6


----------



## Billbo

Malkoffs MD10 is a great Dropin! Only one mode. Perfect for tactical use. 

If you are looking for 2 or 3 modes Tanas eM3t is a realy good Choice.


----------



## Brigadier

*Re: Surefire M3614*



NEW2LED said:


> Is this your choice for the M3 because of lumen output, or runtime, or both? I am very interested in trying to improve on my M3's output and runtime. But without boring out the body or trying major modifications that are beyond my capabilities.



It is a mixture of both. If I want more output and a little less run time, the LF HO-M3 bulb is great too, and with rechargeable batteries, just drop in a new set when it shuts off.


----------



## Baten

I love my M3 keep it original with MN10


----------



## sween1911

Piling on, I have a Surefire M3 that just arrived waiting for me at home. Tricked out with a TID! Can't wait to fire it up.

My only two 17500's live in my beloved Z3/Malkoff M61, so the M3 will use primaries for now. Going to take her out trick-or-treating with the kids on Friday.

My first Millenium series! (Not counting the M2 I flipped a couple years ago) Will take pics of this and the Z3 together. I love those 3-cell combat bodies.


----------



## Timothybil

NEW2LED said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but have had an M3 for years, serial number A15453. I came here with the intent to look for LED conversion heads. I have read many of the threads about converting the M3 and installing your own LED and emitter. I don't think I am quite ready for that process yet. So I have been reading posts from the past three years looking for either a drop in LED replacement for the incan bulb or a replacement head containing an LED. However, after reading many of the posts in this thread I get the idea that there really isn't a great replacement LED for the M3??? My main goal for converting to LED was a little more lumens and a lot more run time! As a factory setup my M3 eats cr123s quickly. I have seen the posts about the Lumens Factory incan bulbs and the rechargeable batteries.
> 
> Is there a great LED replacement for the M3? And do the Lumens Factory bulbs outperform the expensive Surefire bulbs? Thanks for all the great info.
> 
> Rick


Lumens Factory recently announced a Turbo head for the M-series Surefires that will accommodate the standard M-series incandescent bulbs, as well as several new LED drop ins they released at the same time. Look for the thread "Shouldn't Lumens Factory have a turbo head?" in this forum. It was a few months ago.


----------



## sween1911

Got to play with the M3 that just arrived yesterday. After trying it out, I knew something was up. Pulled the lamp and sure enough... an eyebrow-scorching MN11 was inside. WOW! What a cannon. I've been out of the incan loop for so long, even my brightest LED lights looked cold and flat compared to this beauty.


----------



## cland72

sween1911 said:


> Got to play with the M3 that just arrived yesterday. After trying it out, I knew something was up. Pulled the lamp and sure enough... an eyebrow-scorching MN11 was inside. WOW! What a cannon. I've been out of the incan loop for so long, even my brightest LED lights looked cold and flat compared to this beauty.



If you have a single cell extender (A19), throw it on there and run the MN11 on 2x17670. I love me some MN11.


----------



## sween1911

cland72 said:


> If you have a single cell extender (A19), throw it on there and run the MN11 on 2x17670. I love me some MN11.



HA! I put 2x17500's in there and tried it. I think I heard them cry, so I immediately pulled 'em out.  No 17670's on hand.


----------



## cland72

Ah heck, I'm still stuck in 2012. Order some 16650 Keepower cells. They have a smaller diameter than the 17670, and have greater capacity at 2,000 mah. Those plus an A19 would be perfect for the MN10/11!


----------



## sween1911

I can't bring myself to sully that perfect 3-cell combat body symmetry with an extension tube.


----------



## bsg

great thread, and good to see a lotta love for the M3.


----------



## mcm308

I had a NIB M3 I traded off thinking I wasnt going to use it. Well well, after getting an M4 and M6, I just had to get another M3 to go along with. I picked one uo from the MP with a 3 mode Nailbender XML I think. Not sure. The Nailbender is real tricky to get set into the head properly so I will probably grab another Z46 head for incan use and just swap heads when I want. I love my incans!!


----------



## sween1911

Snagged a second head on the marketplace, a.k.a "The Wallet Minefield". The original now has a Nailbender in it.


----------



## ClickClickBoom

Just dropped a Lumensfactory M3T LED drop in, into my M3T A25796 Turbohead. I like the intensity, color is expected, will compare/contrast with the Malkoff MD10 hits the mailbox. I use CR123s since I need the battery to be ready to go on a moments notice, we will see about the runtime, any estimates?


----------



## flashlight chronic

Here's my Surefire 6P/M3X. It's a bored out Surefire 6PX tactical w/ a Lumens Factory (M3) Mini Turbo Head, X to M adapter, and a TnC Detonator Extender (bored) running two AW 18500's. I plan on getting an incandescent LA for this setup w/ a Turbo Head.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

only stock, but beautiful:


----------



## Up All Night

cland72 said:


> Ah heck, I'm still stuck in 2012. Order some 16650 Keepower cells. They have a smaller diameter than the 17670, and have greater capacity at 2,000 mah. Those plus an A19 would be perfect for the MN10/11!



Just a heads-up here. My RediLast 17670 2000mAH batteries will not power either HOLA, MN11/MN16. I can get a slight, brief glow but even the double tap won't bring them to life. Pressing the matter results in tripping one of the pcbs. No pun intended! . . maybe. Based on the same Sanyo cell as the KeepPower, from all I can garner. Perhaps the pcb tolerance will be different. LOLAs, MN10/MN15, both 1.1A, are no problem.
The AW 17670s work and draw 2.6A at the tail. Needless to say I was bummed, the RediLasts have performed well in all my LED applications, single cell draws up to 2.3A and two in series draws of 2A.


----------



## Brigadier

Up All Night said:


> Just a heads-up here. My RediLast 17670 2000mAH batteries will not power either HOLA, MN11/MN16. I can get a slight, brief glow but even the double tap won't bring them to life. Pressing the matter results in tripping one of the pcbs. No pun intended! . . maybe. Based on the same Sanyo cell as the KeepPower, from all I can garner. Perhaps the pcb tolerance will be different. LOLAs, MN10/MN15, both 1.1A, are no problem.
> The AW 17670s work and draw 2.6A at the tail. Needless to say I was bummed, the RediLasts have performed well in all my LED applications, single cell draws up to 2.3A and two in series draws of 2A.



Batteries aren't ready for the big time until they can run incans....just sayin'.


----------



## fivemega

Up All Night said:


> My RediLast 17670 2000mAH batteries will not power either HOLA, MN11/MN16.


*Another reason to bore the body for 18xxx batteries.
AW's 18500, 17670 and 18650 cells easily power up 3+ Amp incan bulbs at first click.
Some other protected 18650 cells including Readilast are good for 3+ Amps bulbs at first click.*


----------



## Illum

Does Z58s still exist? Thats the only thing on a M3 that could wear out and proprietary


----------



## Pappabear

My first post / question on this forum. There is obviously some deep light knowledge here so I'm glad I found you guys. 

I have an M3 Combat, about 8-10 years old. It's pretty big. Not positive how old. It shoots the yellow light. I upgraded to a Surefire Click switch. Z59 I think. 

What are my options to upgrade the head to WHITE LIGHT? I think I still have the yellow 225 light never installed. 

Any information or links or websights where I could buy such an upgrade would be much appreciated. Do you guys think it's worth it's? That obviously depends on cost. 

Any feedback appreciated. Many thanks. 

Thanks guys. 

PB 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums
Light up !


----------



## cland72

Pappabear said:


> My first post / question on this forum. There is obviously some deep light knowledge here so I'm glad I found you guys.
> 
> I have an M3 Combat, about 8-10 years old. It's pretty big. Not positive how old. It shoots the yellow light. I upgraded to a Surefire Click switch. Z59 I think.
> 
> What are my options to upgrade the head to WHITE LIGHT? I think I still have the yellow 225 light never installed.
> 
> Any information or links or websights where I could buy such an upgrade would be much appreciated. Do you guys think it's worth it's? That obviously depends on cost.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated. Many thanks.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> PB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums
> Light up !



If you want a whiter, brighter output from your existing MN10 lamp assembly, try using two AW 17500 rechargeable lithium ion cells. It will drive the MN10 at the proper voltage longer than the CR123 batteries can. I bet that would be a good start.

Now, if you want an LED drop in with a cooler, brighter light, check out the Malkoff MD10. This is a direct drop in replacement for the MN10 incandescent bulb.

:welcome:


----------



## lightsdog

I have an old M3.

How do I determine its manufacture date or generation ?


----------



## cland72

lightsdog said:


> I have an old M3.
> 
> How do I determine its manufacture date or generation ?



Post a picture here of both sides of the light and someone should be able to give you an idea. Unfortunately that's about the best you can hope for since Surefire doesn't have a database by serial number (as far as I know).


----------



## lightsdog

cland72 said:


> Post a picture here of both sides of the light and someone should be able to give you an idea. Unfortunately that's about the best you can hope for since Surefire doesn't have a database by serial number (as far as I know).



I'll try and do just that.It has a crenelated bezel and sets on our nightstand along with C-3 that has a KL3 head.


----------



## lightsdog

I hope these photos help to identify this light.


----------



## cland72

lightsdog said:


> I hope these photos help to identify this light.



Can you post a picture of the Surefire logo on the opposite side? That is also a distinguishing characteristic. What is the serial number? That might help as well depending on how high it is.

To me, it looks like the most recent version, so i would guess it was produced between 2004 and 2008 (or whenever they discontinued it).

Nice light!


----------



## sgt253

That M3 looks like the one I have. Mine is circa 2008.


----------



## sgt253

Cland72 beat me to it!


----------



## sween1911

Pappabear said:


> My first post / question on this forum. There is obviously some deep light knowledge here so I'm glad I found you guys.
> 
> I have an M3 Combat, about 8-10 years old. It's pretty big. Not positive how old. It shoots the yellow light. I upgraded to a Surefire Click switch. Z59 I think.
> 
> What are my options to upgrade the head to WHITE LIGHT? I think I still have the yellow 225 light never installed.
> 
> Any information or links or websights where I could buy such an upgrade would be much appreciated. Do you guys think it's worth it's? That obviously depends on cost.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated. Many thanks.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> PB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums
> Light up !



The best whitest light I've personally found is a Nailbender D36 from Customlites... "D36 modules Nichia 4500k 92Cri"

The most beautiful white perfect beam. Like an incandescent on fresh new batteries. Perfectly round spot. 

The rub is that it's a bit of a pain to install and takes some trial and error. I had to deviate from the installation instructions and remove the shock isolating foam entirely as it kept popping off and falling in front of the reflector. I fabricated a ring of material (actually I cut it from a Butler Creek scope cover that was about the same size as the M3) of plastic that was flexible enough to bend in a circle. Once I had that, the rest of the components fit fine.


----------



## lightsdog

Will this help ? Serial #B63304


----------



## Brigadier

Still digging and using my trusty M3's. Some things are designed and built perfectly.........


----------



## Up All Night

Brigadier said:


> Still digging and using my trusty M3's. Some things are designed and built perfectly.........



Oh yeah . . . I'm running one with a Lumens Factory M3-HO and two 17500s, good combo. Every now & then I fire up a MN11 w/two 17670s, bit of a jaw dropper!


----------



## sgt253

Amen. Use mine every night.


----------



## sween1911

I might need to get the LF HO-M3 for mine. Sounds like a great setup.


----------



## vincent3685

Anyone try the M3 tower module yet? XP-g2 I think.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I got one of the LF tower modules. As you say, it is an XP-G2. It's good but not that bright. I prefer my Malkoff MD60 which has a higher output.


----------



## BenChiew

Does Malkoff still make the MD10 and MD60?


----------



## BenChiew

Plus lumens factory website is down.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Hmmm - I can no longer see the MD60 on the Malkoff website. In the past there have been messages saying when these drop-ins have been out of stock but now they seem to have disappeared! I hope Gene is still making them. Makes me wish I'd picked up a couple more. Anyway, I suggest that you e-mail Gene via his website and ask.


----------



## scout24

LF website is back up...


----------



## RI Chevy

I believe Elzetta is the exclusive manufacturer of the M60 for quite some time now.


----------



## sween1911

Lucky Jim said:


> Hmmm - I can no longer see the MD60 on the Malkoff website. In the past there have been messages saying when these drop-ins have been out of stock but now they seem to have disappeared! I hope Gene is still making them. Makes me wish I'd picked up a couple more. Anyway, I suggest that you e-mail Gene via his website and ask.



Sadly, to my shock and horror since I finally got a millenium turbohead for my M3, I got an email from Gene. MD10 and MD60 are discontinued.


----------



## Brigadier

sween1911 said:


> Sadly, to my shock and horror since I finally got a millenium turbohead for my M3, I got an email from Gene. MD10 and MD60 are discontinued.



No loss. The MD60 I had had a horribly blue-purple tint to it. It was bright, but ugh. I'd rather 125 lumens of beautiful Surefire goodness.


----------



## Brigadier

Finally swapped out the MN10 in my daily use M3 for a new bulb. Not because the bulb blew, but the glass had gotten too dark. MN10's are still all over eb*y.

Still using this great light every day.


----------



## cland72

Brigadier said:


> Finally swapped out the MN10 in my daily use M3 for a new bulb. Not because the bulb blew, but the glass had gotten too dark. MN10's are still all over eb*y.
> 
> Still using this great light every day.



Did you notice a tangible difference in the output?


----------



## Rat6P

Has any one tried the newest xpl 1.5 amp driven M3 LEDs?
I have the xpg versions and they are extremely well made however the output was not what I wanted......still comparable with the old mn10 though with awesome run time.

The newer xpl versions boast 800 led lumens. Anyone with personal experience with these?

I should add I am talking about the lumens factory towers.


----------



## Rat6P

I guess not.......so I went ahead and ordered an M3 warmtint 90cri xpl module to see for myself


----------



## sgt253

I would be interested in your opinion once you receive and test it. Regards.


----------



## Up All Night

I would agree, the LF XP-G towers for the M3 left me wanting more as well, still decent though. I really haven't kept an eye on LF since Lighthound went dark. 
More than interested to hear what you think of the XP-L! Thanks!

I Do still enjoy the MN10 bulb on a couple of 17500 batteries, . . . . .and the MN11 on two 17670 batts is awesome, if you can get your head around using an extender. _*No boring for me!*_​

Love the M3! :rock:


----------



## Illum

My M3 is currently headless. I coupled the M3 head to a Solarforce L2 via a lumen factory C to M adapter and then a 1xcr123A extension. Presto, 2x18650+MN10.... hours of fun without burning cash.


----------



## Rat6P

sgt253 said:


> I would be interested in your opinion once you receive and test it. Regards.



M3 XPL warm tint LF module.

Finally arrived. Initial observations.

More of a yellow tint than the xpg2 version.
Definitely brighter. I would be comfortable saying it is at least 500 lumens OTF.
Hot spot is not as nice as the xpg2, much bigger, throws as far but I feel it could be focused more so it throws further and takes advantage of the extra lumens.
I don't know if this is due to the xpl led or if the module was tuned this way.

Haven't had much opportunity to take it outside yet.....hopefully in the next week or so....in a rural, bush setting, where the warm tint is most suited for I think. Will see if I can grab a pic or two.

I think my next purchase will be the new millennium adaptor from malkoff that lets you run malkoff p60 dropins.......wallet needs to recover first


----------



## sgt253

Thanks for the review. I will look forward to your pictures. Malkoff caught my eye as well. Best.


----------



## sween1911

Thanks for the feedback on the XPL unit. 

I was just playing around with mine last night, swapped on the millenium turbohead and older LF tower (XPG2). The unit I have in the stock head is a Nailbender, which has a great beam and tint. I think I should have gone for the low voltage unit to allow using a 17670 and spacer, but something bugs me about requiring a spacer such that without it I can't use the light. I need to get my hands on a few more 17500's.


----------



## BlazerNL

My almost perfect M3.

Drilled for 18 cells with RPM bezzel and SW01 switch.







Kind regards JP


----------



## ven

That is a beauty JP


----------



## sween1911

I cracked and ordered the Lumens Factory XPL tower for the M3T. Went with neutral tint cuz I want throw more than color rendition. Will report when it cones it. I want to try it side by side with my Malkoff Hound Dog XML2. I have a feeling the Malkoff will blow it out of the water with output, but dang it's heavy! I just love me some Surefire combatlight body. I really want to see what kind of performance I can wring from the Millenium Turbohead, as outdated as it may be in some applications.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I just ordered a Tad's Customs bi-pin socket for my M3. Not a ton of light but no more worrying about expensive bulbs and Tad has done a great job with these bi-pins - excellent focus on the A2 and E series ones.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I just ordered a Tad's Customs bi-pin socket for my M3. Not a ton of light but no more worrying about expensive bulbs and Tad has done a great job with these bi-pins - excellent focus on the A2 and E series ones.


I'm sure you will like the bi pin socket. I ordered myself the xenon socket for my M3 and also M3T/M4/M6 and I like both. I also ordered a 10 pack of bulbs for each socket. The beam of both sockets+bulb is really great. For me it was worth the money.

I like it to use incandescent bulbs in my M3/M4/M6 since the dropins are getting difficuilt to find and also are really expensive. The MN21 is at all hard to find.


----------



## sween1911

Very cool. I have a treasured MN11 that was in my M3 when I got it, and is now currently in a hallowed, well-padded place.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Couple of MN11s up on Ebay for ~$20 at the moment.


----------



## Genna

A KL2 head is missed on this pic


----------



## K-T

Genna said:


> A KL2 head is missed on this pic




You need another M3 body then. :green:


----------



## sween1911

Lumens factory M3T XP-L tower module arrived yesterday. 

Got the neutral tint single-mode. Compared to other "neutral tint" lights in my stable, it's greenish. To the naked eye, the output of this barely exceeds the output of the Lumens Factory XPG2 M3T model. Nothing I have can still touch my Malkoff Hound Dog for throw and it's just sad to run any light next to it, especially outside at night. It seems I have yet to find an LED tower module that recaptures the magic of an incan lamp in the KT4 turbohead. I immediately put my regular head with the Nailbender unit back on the M3.

To me the M3 will always be the big fish in the small pond of handheld close-range (0-50 yards) tactical lights where it is the best. Trying to soup it up feels, at least for me, like trying to make it something it's not.


----------



## ampdude

Genna said:


> A KL2 head is missed on this pic



That is a lot of SW02's. What is the head on the light second from the left?


----------



## WarriorOfLight

ampdude said:


> What is the head on the light second from the left?


Lumensfactory Seraph M Series Turbo Head:
http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop_product.php?id=227&cid=11&sid=9&page=1


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

My thoughts on the LED modules for the M3 and M6. Mehhhh.... These lights were designed for incandescent bulbs and that's where they shine (no pun intended). The reflector is designed for a point source that radiates 360* in all directions. If you stick a LED in there with a 110-120* radiation pattern you are only getting ~1/3 the benefit of the original design. 

I'll be sticking 100% with incand bulbs in my incandescent flashlights. Plenty of better purpose designed LED flashlights out there.


----------



## vicv

I completely agree. Now with p60 drop ins that have their own reflector it's different. Although the design of the light is to insulate the heat away from the light instead of conducting it away. You can wrap the drop in in foil or something but it's not as good as a light designed for led. That being said I have a couple led p60 drop ins but I prefer my Incan ones
And the seraph m head which is shown isn't an led tower in a z46. It's a dedicated led head so I presume lumens factory designed the reflector for the led


----------



## Greenbean

Hmm, 

The best LED I've ran in the past was the MD10 from Gene. Circumstances LED to it being out of my posession but I feel between the M3 and M3T/M4/M6 KT4 heads the M3 was not bad when it had an LED in it. 

So much that I keep telling myself I need one of Tanas units for an extra M3 head I have! 

But in all honesty I haven't yet broken one open and tried any of the offerings from Customlites.com either but want to. The dedicated reflectors smooth/OP with up to date LEDs are great, AND with UV and IR LEDs even better.


----------



## mcm308

Greenbean said:


> Hmm,
> 
> The best LED I've ran in the past was the MD10 from Gene. Circumstances LED to it being out of my posession but I feel between the M3 and M3T/M4/M6 KT4 heads the M3 was not bad when it had an LED in it.
> 
> So much that I keep telling myself I need one of Tanas units for an extra M3 head I have!
> 
> But in all honesty I haven't yet broken one open and tried any of the offerings from Customlites.com either but want to. The dedicated reflectors smooth/OP with up to date LEDs are great, AND with UV and IR LEDs even better.



I dont like LEDs at all.. but I do like the unit in my M3. Wish I knew exactly what it is but I don't. It's a 3 mode with memory. And fits like a CustomLites, Replaces the reflector. It performs extremely well!


----------



## Greenbean

When you can throw up a pic or two. I'll bet someone here could identify it.


----------



## mcm308




----------



## Greenbean

Hmm,

I haven't a clue. Lol...

Do you have a bezel tool for the M3?


----------



## m4a1usr

Sure looks like one of Dave's by looking at the end of the reflector where the pill screws into. My own version has a longer/deeper pill section. Another way to tell is if the pill will unscrew. All of the ones I have gotten from Dave have the pill glued in.


----------



## mcm308

m4a1usr said:


> Sure looks like one of Dave's by looking at the end of the reflector where the pill screws into. My own version has a longer/deeper pill section. Another way to tell is if the pill will unscrew. All of the ones I have gotten from Dave have the pill glued in.


I wish I knew the specs. XML emitter maybe. On 9 volts of primary power.. it throws a wall of white light. Pretty impressive from the Z46 head. I want to get 2x AW17500's to run it on.


----------



## Greenbean

mcm308 said:


> I wish I knew the specs. XML emitter maybe. On 9 volts of primary power.. it throws a wall of white light. Pretty impressive from the Z46 head. I want to get 2x AW17500's to run it on.



I need to get me a couple 17500s as well. 

I recently acquired this guy and added an SW-02 to it. However I don't want to put a lot of CR123s in it. Amazing throw and hotspot. 
I love it. I also just received a nice titanium bezel with tool and can't decide if I want to try it out on this one or another. 

I need to have one of my M3 bodies sent to be bored for 18s as I have plenty of the 18500 cells around.


----------



## mcm308

Greenbean said:


> I need to get me a couple 17500s as well.
> 
> I recently acquired this guy and added an SW-02 to it. However I don't want to put a lot of CR123s in it. Amazing throw and hotspot.
> I love it. I also just received a nice titanium bezel with tool and can't decide if I want to try it out on this one or another.
> 
> I need to have one of my M3 bodies sent to be bored for 18s as I have plenty of the 18500 cells around.


I'm not a fan of boring out the bodies. I'm going to stick an M3 head on an M4 body and use 2x16650 batts and see how that goes.


----------



## Greenbean

mcm308 said:


> I'm not a fan of boring out the bodies. I'm going to stick an M3 head on an M4 body and use 2x16650 batts and see how that goes.



I wonder if that's why they seemed to stop boring the M3 and M4 bodies. However I haven't looked into AW 17500s yet so the capacity is probably enough for me to not worry about it.


----------



## mcm308

Greenbean said:


> I wonder if that's why they seemed to stop boring the M3 and M4 bodies. However I haven't looked into AW 17500s yet so the capacity is probably enough for me to not worry about it.


I dont know..but my concern is what is the actual wall thicknesses before and after boring? Especially at the thinnest points like flat sides and the finger spot on the M3 tubes? Can it still be used like a hammer or club after boring? Probably but how much strength is lost? 

Yes, the M4 body is different then the M3. The M3 just has that feel to it but being able to run my 2500mah cells in the M4 tube is nice.. 

I haven't done it yet but will update when I do. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has done this..

I still want 17500 cells for the M3 tube.


----------



## fivemega

*Weakest part of barrel after boring is under O'ring groove of tail side. You don't need to worry about flat sides of body.
Obviously, removing some material from barrel will loose some strength but still good enough for regular use.
Capacity of 18500 cells are almost 40% more than 17500. So boring of body will increase your run time considerably. If you don't need or use or happy with that extra run time, then forget about boring.
Same thing apply on M4 too. Maximum capacity of cells to fit in unbored body is 2500mAh and maximum capacity of cells to fit in bored out body is 3500mAh *


----------



## Greenbean

Good point FM, 

I think I'm going to contact PW and see about getting an extra M3 body bored and my one M4 body done as well.


----------



## Greenbean

Well I was able to acquire a cheap older M3 bezel, AND was going to put a Ti bezel on it for the fun of it but once I got the retaining ring out the head I found the threads have an ever so slight dent in them so the Ti bezel can't be installed. Argh

Guess I am going to try and boil a newer M3 head as I can't get myself to boil the KX9-A.

I do think I want an XM-L or XP-L three level variant built my CL for this older bezel.


----------



## sween1911

Can you carefully CAREFULLY bend the bezel back out so the Ti ring fits? That's a bummer. My oldschool M3 bezel is chewed up around the edges as it's had a GGG TID mounted on it a few times.


----------



## Greenbean

Honestly it doesn't bother me in that I also recently acquired a great deal M961 weapon light and basically I sold the weapon light part and kept the M3 bezel (newer style) and broke even, so I got the M3 bezel for free! Wohoo!

I'm going to biol it as it's a third unit and i can afford to experiment on it. 

The older M3 bezel comes apart very easily, no heat needed or anything, just used a strap wrench and the tool and apart it came. I may look into the GG&G TID as I eventually want to make this the light to keep in the truck and also give it an updated XM-L2 unit from CL.com


----------



## Greenbean

OK, SO I was successful in boiling the head I had as an extra and two things happened, 

I got it apart easily, BUT how in the heck do you place the rubber washer under the lens as you can't pre-wrap it on the lens because it doesn't fit inside the front bezel. 

I can't for the life of me get it in correctly to be able to screw down the Ti bezel. 

Oh and in trying the Ti bezel on the older ribbed head I cracked the lens bad so if anyone has a link to where I can get a new M3 lens I am needing one of those now.


----------



## sween1911

Greenbean, 

Check out Flashlightlens.com for a lens. I feel your pain, I broke the lens on my M3 trying to swap out the original reflector and foam with an LED unit. I got lucky and someone on here just happened to have a spare.

I have a Nailbender XML2 2.8-6v unit on the way to me for my M3. After struggling with ideas about boring, I finally got my hands on a couple 2500mah 16650's which will work great with a spacer. I currently have his Nichia module, which has the best tint ever, but I want to use a single LiIon and get some more horsepower out of it.


----------

